# Destiny's Tears: Varylys (Almost at Chapter 1!)



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2006)

(OOC: Continued from all those split threads before!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2006)

*Zykovian lands the Voidseeker gently into their spot in the docks after getting clearance, and the crew heads out onto Varylys, spotting Mhrazhar below.*


----------



## Keia (Jul 18, 2006)

*Zykovian eased the ship down finally without incident*

"I think I'm truly getting the handle on this,"  Zykovian commented.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 18, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“A fine landing indeed, Zykovian,” Fedowin remarks, as he reaches into his pouch and draws out a stack of credits. “Oh, by the way, here are the credits I owe you. I thought I’d wait to see whether we crashed while you were bringing us in, before I handed them over,” Fedowin offers with a chuckle, as he drops the credits into Zykovian’s hand.

OOC: 225 credits change hands.

“Well, I suppose we’d best go see what our draconic friend has found in his travels,” Fedowin declares, heading over to Mhrazhar.


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2006)

"Wow, that was fun!  The helm is wonderful!" Priya spouts as she prepares her things for landfall. "So, what's on the agenda while we're here?  I've always wondered about Valsian magic."

OOC: Does she have spells or did she jam previously?  She'll probably adjust her spells slightly if she has them, and will definately hit Melody with a Mage Armor.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 18, 2006)

(OOC: She was about to jam after Zykovian's shift, so she had recovered her spells--she did jam previously, though)


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2006)

OOC: I ment today/since last sleeping, and that's a no, got it


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2006)

*Melody*

_“Well done. Looks like you got a quick handle on how to fly this ship. And Mhrazhar is already here, what a coincidence. Let's find out what's been going on and whether they have found any new trails.”_

Once everything has been done on the ship after the landing, Melody disembarks and heads over to Mhrazhar together with the others.


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2006)

"Who's Mhrazhar?  Is that the other companion we came to meet?" Priya asks.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2006)

*Melody*

_“Yes. One of them.”_


----------



## Keia (Jul 19, 2006)

Zykovian accepted the coins and the compliment, grinning to Fedowin as he did.  "It's not as easy as it looks, my friend.  Perhaps we can seeif you have some arcane talent and put you behind the wheel for a spin or two,"  Zykovian goodnaturedly teased.  "Feeling drained afterward is a particularly odd feeling."

That said, Zykovian grabbed the rest of his gear and walked with Fedowin and Lyveria as they disembarked.

OOC: Accepting 225 credits.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 20, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“While I’d be more than happy to try Zykovian, sadly, I don’t believe I possess the magical gifts required to pilot a spelljammer,” Fedowin replies with a shrug.


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2006)

"So you think,"  Zykovian replied with a grin, "Anyway, let's see what trouble our associates have managed to get into since their arrival here."

Looking to Lyveria, Zykovian asked, "Ready to head out with us, to see what Alire and the others have learned?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

*Lyveria nods.*

"I do not see Alire down there with the Mojiin, however."


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 20, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

Mhrahazhar's face lights up as soon as he sees the group disembark form a ship. The mojiin runs over to the group as they are leaving the ship and gathers both Vhrys and Zykovian in a great big serpentine hug. You hear a great big hissing sigh come from him as he slowly releases his grip on both of you. 

He clear's his throat and steps back and looks at everyone a little embarrassed noticing the new face. "We could not find anything specific as we are, unfortunately, not trained for this sort of investigation. We have checked out every single Larakese  and Valsian that we could find and none of them seem to be our prey. We checked the rich and poor areas as well as the docks and warehouses.  We had Selar fly about. We have monitored the docks and talked to dock workers and checked for any illicit sales that might be happening. All to no avail. They are trained Ninja's and they are doing what they do best.

Alire is currently investigating our latest lead which has lead us to Dark Moon Tavern. Varylys is in very close proximity to the closest point to Arris and we are expecting that the buyers will be coming from there and should be arriving soon. We have a room in the upscale side of town..... we do not have much time."

*He looks the the group over and then takes a really good look at the new face in the goup*

"I am glad that you are finally here."

*Rhystil*[sblock]I detect Corrupted on the newcomer. I am sure that you are surprised by this!   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Mhrazhar]She has an overwhelming aura of _Taij_...Just kidding! 

No Corruption on Priya [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

"Your latest lead?" Molpe wonders aloud, "I thought Recklessness wrote down 'Dark Moon Tavern--Varylys' on the back of those notes I gave you?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 20, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

*Mhrazhar blinks a few times as he looks at Molpe and then raises an eyebrow at her words. He looks at Abdiel and then back to Molpe and then frowns with frustration quite apparent on his face.* 

More annoyed with himself than anything else he says "Trying to be as thorough as we can. Our information helps to reinforce that Darkmoon is where we should go next.

We should hurry as we do not have a lot of time.".  He motions for everyone to start moving in this direction. "We can talk more on the way".

*Rhystil*
[sblock]I Detect Corruption on Molpe as I have detected some on her before.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 20, 2006)

*Melody*

Melody greets Mhrazhar (and Abdiel, who is around as well, apparantly) heartily and after having introduced Priya (and her familiar) she follows the Mojiin to the tavern.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 20, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Mhrazhar]No _Taij_ on Molpe today [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2006)

Zykovian took the time to re-introduce Lyveria to Mhrazhar.  Zykovian started to leave, then stopped.  Calling out to Melody, he asked, "Is someone staying to guard the ship, Melody?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 21, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Fedowin grins at the reception Melody and Zykovian receive from their Mojiin companion, glad he hadn’t been included in that particular embrace.*

“I imagine the ship will be safe enough in port, Zykovian, without us providing a guard. Though, who would you leave behind to guard the ship anyway?”


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2006)

"



Spoiler



Hello Mhrazhar, I am Priya Daoine.  Tis a pleasure to meet you,


" Priya says in Mojiin.

"I think the ship should be safe, though if you speak of Ninjas, perhaps not.  Are there any guards around here you know and trust?  Perhaps they could watch our ship for us."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 21, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Well, I don’t think Ninja’s would have the ability to fly the ship, and if they want to damage it...well a few guards could probably do little to stop them, Priya my dear,” Fedowin offers with a wink. “So let’s get going, as the sooner we finish with this investigation, the sooner we can move on to future adventures.”


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2006)

"But what if they're ninja pirates?" Priya asks.

OOC: Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

(OOC: Note--if they were also Lacerta, they'd sort of almost be Ninja Pirate Dinosaurs  )


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2006)

*Melody*

_“The only one I could think of would be Galeru, would that be possible, Priya? Galeru can alarm you immediately if something happens, I suppose?”_


OOC: Is there something one can use to lock a spelljamming ship, i.e. take something with us (that is carryable) without which the ship doesn't fly? Is it possible to lock the cabins, helm chamber, etc? Probably not enough to stop a ninja, but maybe a dinosaur.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 21, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Fedowin shakes his head and chuckles at Priya’s question, finding the idea rather comical to say the least, before composing himself as Melody asks about Galeru as a guard.*

“Well, if we just want a warning system, can anyone instead cast some sort of warding that would tell them if someone came aboard, rather than leave little Galeru here on her own?”


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 21, 2006)

*Rhystil*[sblock]What is the general opinion of Mojiin on Faerie Dragons, or other draconic species that are not native to Arris? I guess with this I am assuming that Faerie Dragons are not native to Arris and are native to Sidhe worlds.

It seems like an interesting situation. Faerie Dragons are dragons like us, but have a distinctly fey evolution or heritage. We might feel a bit of pity for them as they are dragons, like us Mojiin, but they have never known the love of Arris? They are our brethren, but have been denied Arris' embrace. They have the ability to appreciate Arris' embrace, due to being a dragon, in a way that these humanoids never could. Am I even close?  Not close? Do I need more Mountain Dew and Espresso Beans this morning?     [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2006)

"She probably could, if she could stay awake," Priya says.  Almost on que, Galeru yawns while resting her head on Priya's shoulder.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 21, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor 3*

Mhrazhar looks to Galeru with pitied sympathy. [Mojiin] "



Spoiler



I am sorry for your loss, my sister.


" and moves to gently pet her in a consoling manner. He smiles affectionately to her and then turns his attention to Priya.

Mhrazhar looks down to the delicate fey and nods hello to her. The Mojiin's massive form dwarfing her as they walk towards their mission. [Mojiin] "



Spoiler



Welcome to our fantasy quest.


" as he smiles a little bit in Abdiel's direction. [Mojiin] "



Spoiler



What brought you into Arris' fold, Sidhe and why are you here helping us?


" He watches her intently.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Mhrazhar]An excellent question indeed.  And you've basically got the answer.  Opinion is split on offworld dragons among Mojiin, but a widespread view is the one you mentioned, and so that would definitely work for Mhrazhar [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

(OOC: You can't really remove anything small to stop it from flying, but it won't leave the harbor without clearance from the harbormaster, payment for the time it spent docked, and a caster who can dump her spells to jam (so must be at or very near full spells).  This combination makes it somewhat difficult to fly it off.  As for mundane locks, there are simple locks on each door, though the mess hall and general crew quarters room used by Molpe currently.  The captain's cabin contains two copies of each key, one for the room's occupant and one for the captain to keep or give to a security officer)


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 21, 2006)

*Rystil*[sblock] Cool! Good to hear! 

Can I get a Mojiin word for "dragon that has been denied Arris' embraced"

Thanks!   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Mhrazhar]How about Dryhlst?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2006)

Zykovian just shrugged as everyone joked or dismissed the need to post a guard or two at the ship.  He just smiled and enjoyed hanging out with everyone.

Thinking of his recent bounty work, Zykovian spoke to Mhrazhar in High Praetorian, "



Spoiler



Mhrazhar, there was a bounty for the person that was killing Mojiin back in Eldiz . . . I tried to catch her but failed.  However, I suspect that this one might be coming this way.  I've got some information to go over with you and Abdiel when we get the chance.


"


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 21, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor 3*

Mhrazhar responds to Zykovian with interest [High Praetorian] "



Spoiler



We have plenty of time in our transit to the Darkmoon Tavern. Tell us what you know of this Mojiin Hunter! Is she coming this way just to kill some some Mojiin that she knows of? If this Taij tries she will meet death as it is Nemesis' will.


"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 21, 2006)

*Melody*

Looking around to see, how secure the docking area generally looks, Melody then turns to the others: _“The ship is locked up and hopefully secure enough in the docks. In a less safe location, we would definitely have to leave guards behind, but here, I think, we can do without. Besides, we will probably need everyone's skills here.”_


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2006)

OOC: Galeru is tiny, and usually sits on Priya's shoulder or on her backpack under her cloak.

Priya smiles and replies in Mojin "



Spoiler



I've been facinated with spelljamming and sailing the spheres, as well as a study of magic.  I met these friends at the convocation, and hope I can help them before we set off togeather as a crew.


"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 22, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Indeed, my lovely captain, as I said,” Fedowin remarks with a wink, “so let us get ourselves to the Darkmoon Tavern and find out what’s going on here.”


----------



## Keia (Jul 22, 2006)

Zykovian filled in the details of what he had learned back in Eldiz.  

[High Praetorian]


Spoiler



"Apparently, there have been several Mojiin dying, one a night, actually.  Eye witnesses claim that it is a praetorian woman with silver hair, wearing the scales, and head of a dragon or mojinn.  The victims appear to have been drawn out of the Mojinn Grove . . . one each night.  The woman killed them and wrote messages in their blood.  Here are the messages in order.  Each of the killings were performed at these points within the Labourer's Ward . . . making this rune drawn here,"


 [/High Praetorian] Zykovian explained.

[High Praetorian]


Spoiler



"I managed to catch up with her, me and another bounty hunter, who wasn't interested in working together,"


 [/High Praetorian] Zykovian continued.  [High Praetorian]


Spoiler



"We caught her after she killed again but before she could leave her message. She used magic to avoid us, and escape, though she came back to finish the message . . . here is the final message . . . _"You have failed to appear, and for this, your brethren shall pay in cold blood. If you wish the Mojiin Grove in Eldiz to survive, you will appear to defend it. Nemesis's End has already begun."_"


 [/High Praetorian]

He showed the Mojinn several drawing that he had from the incident, that way Mhrazhar could read them himself and Zykovian wouldn't mess up the translation.


OOC: *EDIT * I wanted to get it in though before the arrival at the tavern.  If Rystil would please add anything I may have missed, Zyk would appreciate it.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 24, 2006)

*Melody*

_“How far is it to the tavern?”_


----------



## unleashed (Jul 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Taking an interest in the conversation between Zykovian and Mhrazhar, Fedowin moves close enough to view the drawings as they are shown.*


----------



## Bront (Jul 25, 2006)

Priya peeks curiously at the drawings.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 25, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor 3*

Mhrazhar smiles and nods lightly with satisfaction whispering "It will come full circle." and then smiles broadly. [High Praetorian]"



Spoiler



Thank you Zykovian. This is very good news. Perhaps she will find it convenient to show herself after we have recovered the Crazan. ...and by the grace of Arris I will not fail this time.


" He looks to Abdiel and says [Mojiin] "



Spoiler



Our initial mission will be finished soon one way or the other, Sister.


"


Mhrazhar raises an inquisitive eyebrow to Priya and says [Mojiin]"



Spoiler



In any case welcome and well met.


"

Mhrazhar looks to Melody and says "It is close by and we should be there soon. Alire is there now."

Rhystil[sblock]How far is it to the Darkmoon Tavern?
Is there anything else pertinent that Zykovian would want to tell me about this Praetorian woman, and what are the drawings again? Am I at all familiar with this Mojiin Grove as it does not sound familiar? Then again I am not so familiar with the city that we were at because I am a people person.      Thanks! [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 25, 2006)

*The drawings are sketches of blurry and indistinct Mojiin runes.*

[SBLOCK=Mhrazhar]The Darkmoon Tavern is fairly close, so it won't take long to get there.  The Mojiin Grove in Eldiz is just a place where Mojiin gather in the Faith Ward.  The messages in the drawings generally just speak of bloodletting and killing the Mojiin here just like your family, and they all, with the exception of the final message quoted by Zykovian, ended with 'I shall meet you at Nemesis's End'.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2006)

Zykovian looked oddly at Mhrazhar.  [High Praetorian]"



Spoiler



I take it that you have dealt with this woman before, then?


" Zykovian inquiried.  [High Praetorian]"



Spoiler



If so, she needs to be stopped, and I want to help out with that if I can.


"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 27, 2006)

*Before long, the group reaches the Darkmoon Tavern, which has a small sign with a crescent moon in lacquered Yharzu Ebonwood atop it.*


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor 3*

Mhrazhar hisses "This... Taij... brought the Dragon Lords who destroyed my village and showed me first hand what the elders' stories told me of the merciless swath they cut through Arris' life force. 

This is the first time I that I truly felt Arris weep... a profound and soul rending mourning as a mother cries for the loss of her children as she watches their blood being spilt with naught that she could do." He shakes his head slightly as his head lowers a little bit. His face contorts slightly as painful memories flash through his mind. 

"_She_ is the sole reason why I left Arris. Nemesis requests that I send her his regards."  A predatory smile creeps across his face.


----------



## Keia (Jul 27, 2006)

Zykovia nodded grimly, "She's definitely calling you or someone like you out, my friend.  She ran when threatened, the messages . . . the actions . . . she was definitely looking for someone to attack.  So what is . . . Nemesis's End?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 27, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Fedowin heads inside the Darkmoon Tavern, looking for Alire.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 27, 2006)

*Fedowin enters the Darkmoon Tavern and glances around the common room, looking for Alire's distinctive amethyst-coloured hair.  After a few moments, he is fairly sure that Alire isn't in the common room, at least unless she is hiding somewhere.  She's probably checking the rooms for the Crazan Arris.*


----------



## unleashed (Jul 27, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Deciding to leave Alire to her task, if she is checking rooms as he supposes, Fedowin finds a table and takes a seat.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 27, 2006)

*Fedowin sits down in the tavern, with the rest of the group slowly entering some time afterwards.*

*Eventually, a barmaid heads over to his table and inquires:*

"What'll you be having, then?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2006)

"Something good and local," Priya says.  "And do you have any fruit juice?  something in a small bowl for Galeru would be lovely."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 27, 2006)

"Local, eh?  Well I can get you a hard shaved ice drink in a variety of flavours.  Varylys is known for our delicious iced beverages," she turns to Fedowin, "And you want a small bowl of fruit juice, Mister Galeru?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2006)

Vasha giggles, "No, silly, this is Galeru," she says pointing to the dragon who looks up uppon hearing her name.  "Shaved ice sounds good, I'll let you suprise me with a flavor."

OOC: I can see it now, "Here's your Pork flavored slushy"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 27, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Fedowin chuckles at the case of mistaken identity, as Priya explains who Galeru is to the barmaid.*

“Just so there’s no further confusion, my dear, I’m Fedowin, and while the bowl of fruit juice sounds tempting, I think I’ll try one of those shaved ice drinks too. After all, one should try as many local delicacies as possible, when they arrive at a new locale...” Fedowin remarks to the barmaid, with wink and a good-natured grin.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 27, 2006)

"Oops!" the barmaid blushes at her mistake, "Okay then.  Two hard shaved ices and a bowl of fruit juice" she begins to head off and smiles and giggles at Fedowin's comment.

*Shortly thereafter, she returns with a small bowl filled about halfway with red uit juice, as well as two glasses full of soft shaved ice in two colours, one yellow and one blue.*

"Okay, I brought Jhyrberry and Lemon flavours.  You two can each decide which you'd like."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 27, 2006)

*Melody*

Melody enters the tavern and heads over to the table, where Fedowin and Priya are already seated.

_“I see you already got some drinks. Any recommendations?”_

Then she sits down and ponders what to order herself.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 28, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Apart from trying one of these shaved ice drinks, which are a local speciality so we’re told, not really my lovely captain,” Fedowin remarks with a shrug and a grin. “So unless you’d like something else, or want a particular flavour of the ice drink, why don’t you try one of those that are already here, and I’ll just order another.”


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2006)

"Jhyrberry sounds interesting,"  Priya says.

Galeru crawls down into Priya's lap and sniffs at the bowl.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

*The crew of the Voidseeker enjoys the hard shaved ice drinks, the barmaid bringing out another for Fedowin if he wishes to give his to Melody.  They sit and sip for a few minutes while Mhrazhar and Zykovian catch up on Mojiin runes, and Alire hasn't shown up by then.*

(OOC: How long are you guys going to wait for her to finish?)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 28, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Fedowin glances around from time to time, looking for Alire, while he unhurriedly enjoys his beverage. Once 10 minutes have elapsed, if Alire hasn’t appeared by then, Fedowin leans over and whispers to Melody that he’s going to see if he can find Alire, before leaving the table.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

(OOC: Alire hasn't appeared by then)

*Fedowin heads to the stairs, and the barmaid handling their table glances over at him and asks:*

"I'm sorry sir--you just came in, right?  Would you like to buy a room for the night first?  If you're looking for a chamberpot, there's a little room over there on this floor."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 28, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Well, I was actually looking for a friend...so I thought I’d just pop upstairs and knock on her door, just in case she’s unaware we’ve arrived. Thank you for pointing out the chamberpot though, my dear, as I’m sure to need it eventually,” Fedowin remarks with a chuckle.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Bluff +9.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 28, 2006)

*Melody*

_“The buyers are going to be here soon, right? I'm not so sure if it is wise to have Molpe and the Mojiin too obviously in sight, since someone might reckognize you,”_ Melody remarks casually between two sips of her drink, which she had gladly accepted from Fedowin.


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 28, 2006)

*Mhrahzar, Mojiin Inquisitor 3*



			
				Zykovian said:
			
		

> "So what is . . . Nemesis's End"



[High Praetorian] "



Spoiler



From your dot connecting on the map it appears that the deaths form the Mojiin rune for Nemesis. The last one, where you fought her and she fled, would have been the last point to complete drawing the rune. Her time will come. It _is_ Nemeisis' will.


" he says confidently. Mhrazhar continues "We should probably join everyone else in the bar.". and steps to accompany Zykovian into the tavern (with Abdiel?).


[OOC: Rhystil - I am assuming that I remembered everything OK about the rune?]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

(OOC: Correct about the rune, FX)

*The woman nods with a smile and a blush, apparently completely taken in by Fedowin's charm.*

"Oh, sure.  In fact, I can help you find her.  What does she look like?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 29, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Oh, you needn’t worry yourself about that, my dear, I know which room she’s supposed to be staying in, so she shouldn’t be too hard to find. I might be a while though...if she wants to talk,” Fedowin offers with a playful wink.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

"Ah, okay.  Did she just give you a room number, handsome, or did I just miss you the last time you were here?"


----------



## unleashed (Jul 29, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Just a room number, my dear, as I would surely remember you if I’d been here before,” Fedowin remarks, flashing the barmaid a winning smile, before departing up the stairs.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

*The barmaid giggles and waves as Fedowin heads upstairs, before heading to another table to get an order and then to the back room to get some drinks.*

*Fedowin heads upstairs, where he sees a hallway with five doors on each side and another staircase leading up to the next floor.*


----------



## unleashed (Jul 29, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Fedowin starts moving quietly but quickly down the left hand side of the hallyway, trying the doors to see if they’re unlocked, before returning down the other side of the hallway. At any door that is unlocked he’ll open the door a little, taking a peek inside and listening to see if he can detect any sign of Alire. If he finds nothing on this floor, he’ll quickly make his way upstairs again ready to repeat the process.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

(OOC: Just checking to make sure--he's ignoring the doors on the right side before going upstairs?)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 29, 2006)

OOC: Nope...edited the original post to clarify exactly what he's doing.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

(OOC: Okey dokey)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]*Fedowin checks both sides with casual glances and ears to the door and heads upstairs.  In one unlocked room, however, he catches a glimpse of amethyst hair, and then Alire pokes her head into the doorway.*

"Oh Fedowin, good!  I was wondering when you guys would get here.  Come look at what I found in here and see what you make of it."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 29, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Okay, let’s see what you’ve found then, my amethyst haired beauty,” Fedowin remarks glibly, as he enters the room.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]*Alire smiles and shakes her head as she leads him to the bed in the back of the room, a nicely upholstered beds with curtains and a little top holding it up.  Pulling back the curtains, she points up to bottom of the top covering, where Fedowin sees a woman tied up and clothed only in her undergarments, her long reddish-brown hair hanging down and mostly covering her face.  But on second glance, it's not just any woman.  Add on a uniform with a bustline just low enough to show off her moderate cleavage and you have the barmaid who was waiting on them downstairs.*

"So what do you make of this, Fedowin?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 29, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Well, if she wasn’t here all tied up, I’d say she’s the very barmaid I just spoke to downstairs...the one who is serving our party as it happens. I suppose the barmaid downstairs is an imposter then, likely lying in wait for someone. A pity really, as she seemed the fun loving type...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]*Alire nods.*

"Yes, a pity.  You really _are_ cute."

*With that, she makes a slight gesture with her left hand and the door slams shut, after which she tosses a small sphere to the ground where it shatters into glimmering motes.  As she does so, Alire's image blurs and fades, replaced with that of a supernaturally beautiful woman with slight Larakese features and long lavender hair.*

(OOC: Fedowin's Init 18 + 4 = 22
????'s Init 5 + 12 = 17

Fedowin goes first, against the odds)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Jul 29, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Why is it, I can never meet a beautiful woman who doesn’t wish to harm me...”

*Fedowin laments, drawing a dueling cutlass with each hand, before striking at the unknown woman with his legendary blade.*

OOC: +9 melee [1d6+3 + 1d6+2 PS; 18-20/x2; piercing; +1 legendary rowaini dueling cutlass]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]*Fedowin's tries to speak, but his words make no sound.  Nonetheless, his blade strike is deft and slices right through his target like a knife through butter...or perhaps simply air.  As he pierces her chest, she disperses, leaving only a tiny folded paper doll in the vague shape of a woman that has been pierced by the sword.  Fedowin's head darts around immediately to try and locate her and he spots her on top of the bed just before she rolls off to land behind him and blows a strange powder at him.  He suddenly feels very peaceful and calm, as his eyes begin to flutter and he yawns, unable to keep himself from drifting off into a slumber, as his falling form lands gently in soft, warm arms...*

(OOC: Fedowin's Attack 10 + 9 = 19, Hit.  Paper Doll Thingy destroyed.

Fedowin's Will Save 5 + 2 = 7, Fail.  Fedowin falls asleep)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

*After another twenty minutes, Fedowin hasn't come back yet either, and Priya and Melody have even finished their drinks.*

"Do you need a refill?" the barmaid asks them, noticing the low level of the drinks, "I hope you liked our specialty drink.  It seems like that cute little dragon _really_ liked the fruit juice.  Shall I get another bowl of that too?"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2006)

*Melody*

_“No thanks. But I would like to rent a room for the night, suitable for two, if you have one.”_ Melody says, wondering what's taking Fedowin so long, even though she can imagine all sorts of reasons.


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2006)

Priya looks around, "Shouldn't Fedy be back by now?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

"Certainly Miss...Oh, I'm afraid I don't know anyone here except Galeru," the barmaid smiles and blushes, "We have several sorts of room you might like, depending on the sorts of comforts you desire and your preferred colour scheme.  I'll get the keys for the last few rooms and show them each to you and you can pick your favourite.  Shall we go now, or would you like to drink a bit more first?"

*When Melody indicates to go, she heads back and gets some keys.*


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2006)

*Melody*

_“We can go right away. There's plenty time for drinks afterwards still,”_ Melody says. _“Anyone wanna come with me? Priya?”_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

*The barmaid nods and gets the keys, heading to the stairs with Melody.*

"Are you coming, Miss Priya?  Or should I get some fruit juice and you'll stay down here with Galeru?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2006)

"That sounds good Melody," Priya says. "Fedy was the man with us earlier.  He was talking to you just before he left, wasn't he?"

"Come on Galeru," Priya says, followed by a quick whistle, and Galeru hops up form the table and flies over to Priya before landing on her shoulders.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody and Priya]*The barmaid leads them to a two rooms on the second floor, both small but nicely furnished, one with a blue cloth and dark wood decor and the other room with red and pink as the main colours.  Then she heads upstairs to a larger and more elegant room with a big bed with fluffy pillows and a curtain and top.*

"This bed is definitely big enough for two.  How do you like this one?" she enquires, gesturing at the beautiful curtains, a silvered mirror, and the back of the door, "These rooms are nicer and safer too.  The door even locks automatically when you close it."

*She closes it once to demonstrate, before unlocking it with one of the keys.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK=Priya (and Rystil)]_“I like the blue room downstairs, but this one has the necessary size. You do not happen to have one, that has both the look and the size?”_

OOC: How many rooms (doors) did we see in total?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody and Priya](OOC: Three so far--this next one will be four?)

"Actually yes.  Right over here," she leads them to another room decorated in several shades of blue, including a rich royal blue, a light sky blue, and a cyan.  She closes the door, too, showing off the little mirror on the inside of the door.

"How about this one?  What do you think?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK=Priya (and Rystil)]_“That one is quite nice, a little too bright maybe. You don't happen to have one just like this, with a little darker shades of blue, do you?”_ Melody asks, blushing a little.

OOC: LOL, I meant how many rooms there were in total, or did we enter all of them?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody and Priya](OOC: D'oh!  10 on each floor, so 20 total)

"Great.  I'm glad you like it.  The stay is on the house, though I apologise in advance for the inconvenience..."

*She tosses a small sphere to the ground where it shatters into glimmering motes. As she does so, the barmaid's image blurs and fades, replaced with that of a supernaturally beautiful woman with slight Larakese features and long lavender hair.*

(OOC: Initiative!

????? 9 + 12 = 21
Priya 15 + 5 = 20
Melody 4 + 3 = 7)

*The lavender-haired woman quickly trips both women to the floor and slams them with follow-up attacks, her movements and the falls eerily making no sound at all.*

(OOC:

Lavender's Touch Attacks vs Priya and Melody 6 + 10 = 16, 4 + 10 = 14, Both Hit.
Lavender's Trip Check vs Priya's Dex: 11 + 4 = 15 vs 1 + 1 = 2, Priya is tripped.
Lavender's Extra Attack 12 + 10 = 22, Hit.
Priya takes 3 nonlethal damage
Lavender's Trip Check vs Melody's Dex: 14 + 4 = 18 vs 12 + 3 = 15, Melody is also tripped.
Lavender's Extra Attack 9 + 10 = 19, Hit.
Melody takes 4 nonlethal damage

Priya's turn
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2006)

[sblock=Melody&Priya]"Blue is a pretty color," Priya says, somewhat distracted in looking around for Fedowin.

OOC: Any signs of him through the tour?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

(OOC: You'll find him soon--see the above SBLOCK for more details )


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2006)

[sblock=P&Mel]Priya will slide 5' away (if she can) and cast web Sound Burst (attempting to get the lavender haired woman only).

"Galeru, get help!" She says to her companion.

Edit: Changed spell[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody and Priya](OOC: Could you SBLOCK that last?)

*As Priya tries to speak the words to her Web incantation and call to Galeru, it becomes immediately evident that no sound resonates, just as when they were attacked and hit the ground.*

(OOC: She didn't lose the action, though, so she can try something else)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Priya (and Rystil)]OOC: @Bront: There's a _Silence_ around us.  Priya can still send Galeru, of course, thanks to their mental link, but casting spells will be tricky.

Melody will stand up, and move away into the opposite direction as Priya.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody and Priya](OOC: Bingo, Thanee is on the ball once again   Keep in mind that the door is closed, however.)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2006)

[sblock=Mel&Pri]Priya slides back away before she gets up and heads towards the window, urging Galeru to seek an exit and get help.

OOC: withdraw action, so no AoO.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Priya and Melody]







			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Crawling
> You can crawl 5 feet as a move action. Crawling incurs attacks of opportunity from any attackers who threaten you at any point of your crawl.




So basically, she has to take an AoO one way or the other.  On the other hand, Yami can't retrip you, just smack.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2006)

OOC:Go for it


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Priya and Melody](OOC: Oops, sorry--didn't know you still wanted to go for it.  Okey dokey!)

*Priya crawls backward slightly, taking a blow to the chest as she does that knocks her breath away.  Nonetheless, she manages to stand up, just barely.  Meanwhile, Galeru flies up to the window, and though she is small enough to get through, it isn't open and she isn't strong enough to break it.*

(OOC: Lavender's AoO 7 + 10 = 17, Hit.
Priya takes 4 more nonlethal Damage, total 7

Melody's turn.)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]OOC: Melody's turn has been posted like 15 hours ago already. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Thanee]I'm a moron [/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Priya and Melody]*Melody stands up, receiving a sharp kick in the ribs, and she heads over to the opposite side of Priya, towards the bed.*

*The lavender-haired girl glances at both of her opponents and then and blows a strange powder towards Melody.  Melody suddenly feels very peaceful and calm, as her eyes begin to flutter and she yawns, unable to keep himself from drifting off into a slumber, as her falling form lands softly on the bed.  She then takes a five-foot step to stand next to Priya.*

(OOC: Lavender's AoO 5 + 10 = 15, Miss.
Melody moves towards the bed.

Melody's Will Save 4 + 3 = 7, Fail.
Melody falls asleep.

Priya's Turn.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 30, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Wow, that was fun!  The helm is wonderful!" Priya spouts as she prepares her things for landfall. "So, what's on the agenda while we're here?  I've always wondered about Valsian magic."
> 
> OOC: Does she have spells or did she jam previously?  She'll probably adjust her spells slightly if she has them, and will definately hit Melody with a Mage Armor.



"The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 3 characters."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody and Priya]Ah, I thought that might be the case.  The attack missed then, but you're still sleeping [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody and Priya](OOC: This just happened to me where I lost a turn change, so I'll recap that it's Priya's turn just in case )[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2006)

[sblock=M&P]Priya takes her staff and wacks the window, hoping to break the glass.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody and Priya](OOC: Priya is not adjacent to the window.  She can draw and move and then whack, but that provokes an AoO since Lavender is right next to her.  She could also throw her staff at the window)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2006)

[sblock=P&M]Oh, that was where she was heading, didn't know she didn't make it.  She'll do that.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 30, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Priya and Melody](OOC: Right--last round she spent her actions crawling back and then standing up, so she didn't have the move action left to get to the window, though I did see you mention that as a possible next move)

*As Priya moves past, the lavender-haired woman sweeps her leg in a circle kick, knocking Priya breathless on the floor again and slamming into her again hard.  That would leave a bruise for a while, most likely.*

*Galeru slams herself into the window ineffectively in an attempt to escape, as the lavender-haired girl whips her hand at a pressure-point against Priya's head to knock the Sidhe unconscious, though she requires a second try before Priya finally sinks into darkness.*

(OOC: 
Lavender's Touch Attack 6 + 12 = 18, Hit.
Lavender's Trip vs Priya 18 + 4 = 22 vs 1 + 1 = 2, Priya is tripped.
Follow-up 7 + 12 = 19, Hit.
Priya takes 7 more nonlethal Damage, total 14

Lavender's Attacks 11 + 14 = 25, 8 + 14 = 22, Both Hit.
Priya takes 12 nonlethal (total 26) and is knocked out.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 30, 2006)

*About twenty minutes later, the barmaid comes down and heads over to talk to Zykovian.*

"Excuse me, Miss Priya and Miss Melody said they need to show you something, though they wouldn't tell me what it was.  They also said something about making sure to leave enough people here in the common room to greet your guests when they arrive.  Are you throwing a surprise party?  I don't completely understand, but they sounded like it was important.  Let me go get some more fruit juice for Galeru and then we'll head right up, okay?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 30, 2006)

(OOC: With all those posts near each other in time and mostly for Priya and Melody, I'm guessing the others probably didn't get e-mail confirmation of my last post, so bumping for Zykovian / Mhrazhar)


----------



## FreeXenon (Jul 31, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor 3*

Mhrazhar looks at Zykovian looking a little bit concerned and then to Abdiel. [Eldish] "



Spoiler



We should all go see what it up.


" He looks back to Abdiel and nods towards the stairs.


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

Zykovian nodded to the Mojiin in agreement.  The explanation that the bar maid had given the quartet rang false in his ears.  With not a little frustration, Zykovian was annoyed that he was last to pilot the ship . . . and therefore had none of his magics at his disposal.

Zykovian scanned through the crowd of the inn . . . surprised that the barmaid had taken so long to come back downstairs.  He looked over to Molpe and Lyveria, suggesting, [Seelie]


Spoiler



“ Mhrazhar would like everyone to some upstairs with them, that there may be a problem.


 ”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

*Zykovian just sees a bunch of people drinking, talking, and laughing when he scans the crowd, though he catches a glimpse of amethyst from the stairs and sees Alire heading down the stairs towards them, walking quickly, though not running, as that would draw too much attention to her.*

Alire whispers in Mojiin: "Guys, Melody saw a ship coming in, and it's of Valsian build.  It must be the client of the thieves.  The plan is to have one person who is decent at stealth subtly follow the client from the ship, while one person stays here in case we miss the target and he or she comes here and the other three head upstairs with us."


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

'Well, let's go get Melody, then, since she's the best at stealth, right?" Zykovian suggested, translating to High Praetorian for those that didn't understand the Mojiin.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

"Good idea.  Why don't we both go up and get Melody--she'll probably want a break from Fedowin's random flattery anyway.  The rest of you stay sharp and make sure you don't let any suspicious newcomers slip past, particularly Valsians.  We don't want to miss the client, right?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 1, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

Mhrazhar flares his nostrils to show that he is not happy about getting out of the way and being really annoyed at the fact that being Mojiin is almost a hinderance to his quest. "Alright. I will go upstairs to get Vhrys and you two can figure out who will stay here." Mhrazhar heads upstairs.

Edited: retcon?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

*Alire nods and heads upstairs with Mhrazhar to show him where Vhrys is.*

[SBLOCK=Mhrazhar]*Alire leads Mhrazhar upstairs and then up again to the third floor.*

"Here, Melody's in this room," she points to the fourth door on the right and opens it, "After you." 

*Melody and Priya are sitting inside on the other side of the room, looking out the window.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 1, 2006)

*Rhystil*[sblock]Not that I am being overly paranoid here, but I am looking for an illusion or some sort of deception. I am also going to Detect Corruption, before I act.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

OOC:  Not to be a pain or anything . . . but I would like at leeast a couple hours to reply before yet another person wanders alone in the place.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: Huh?  You can have a post to come before if you want--Mhrazhar was about to talk to Melody)


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

OOC: The issue is that Zykovian thinks it's suspicious that everyone keeps disappearing individually into a place that we're looking for ninjas . . . we all go or we don't go at all, was the point Zykovian was looking to make.  But, since you already carted Mhrazhar off before he could respond to the NPCs comments, I guess it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: No it's fine.  Make that point IC and we can retcon a bit.)


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

"Wait, Mhrazhar." Zykovian cautioned in High Praetorian.  "We should travel together to talk with Melody and the others . . . as you say, we all have valuable input that should not be ignored.  If Priya and Melody have something for us . . . it must be important."

Looking to Alire, Zykovian countered, "The client doesn't matter if the beginning isn't handled correctly . . . don't you agree?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

"I'm not sure I follow.  If we miss them meeting their client, then it's over, right?  Melody said we need to leave someone here in case that happens, and I see her point, don't you?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

"We're not hunting their client . . . we're hunting them,"  Zykovian replied.  "It worked well for you in the past . . . and I think it's important to keep your eye on the goal.  We know what they look like, but have no idea what the client looks like.  Why theorize on one side when we know a certainty on the other, yes?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 1, 2006)

*Mhrazhar Mojiin Inquisitor*

*Rhystil*[sblock]I will Detect Corruption in the slight pause of eyebrow raising. If I Detect something I will stall until I have done all 4 rounds to pinpoint it.

If everything goes OK I will do the same upstairs as I was planning to do.[/sblock]

Mhrazhar looks to Zykovian and raises an eyebrow, nods in agreement, and then to looks to Alire and says "I feel it too. We should decide as a group. We have survived this far by working together."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

"They're ninjas, right?  They're probably hiding in the shadows somewhere where we can't find them waiting for the client--they could be across the street, in another building, or who knows where.  The client, on the other hand, could be some wimpy aristocrat who could thus be the weakest link.  At least that's what Melody said.  If you guys disagree, then let's all go up and talk to her--but quickly then."

[SBLOCK=Mhrazhar]Mhrazhar detected some faints and a few moderates already earlier.  Just on some of the random patrons.  It's the same now, nothing new at least.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

OOC: Who's talking Molpe or Alire?


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 1, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

"To be more precise we are hunting the Crazan. I do not care who has it. 
Lets all go upstairs and discuss it. I have an idea, not a good one, but an idea none the less. "


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: Alire in both cases.  Molpe is this colour and usually won't talk business like this without putting in petulant little comments and making it clear she'd rather be doing someone and is upset with this, at least the last few times  )


----------



## Keia (Aug 1, 2006)

OCC: Okay thanks (close colors when both are present).  So we have Molpe, Abdiel, Mhrazhar, Lyveria and myself still?  And everyone else has turned in or something?  I think that's right, I haven't forgotten someone have I?

*Zykovian nodded in agreement to Mhrazhar and helped the ladies with their chairs, plunking down a few coins so that there wouldn't be any issue with them up and leaving from the bar maid.*


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 1, 2006)

Once everyone, and the tables and chairs have been dealt with Mhrazhar will lead the way.

[OOC:   

BTW what the heck is retcon?]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: Right, you five plus Alire, and then Melody is upstairs with Fedowin and Priya)

"Very well, let's hurry."

*Alire leads them upstairs and then up again to the third floor.  She points to the last door on the left.*

"Here we are," she knocks on the door, "Melody, we're all here and we need to talk to you about your plan."

*She opens the door, which leads into a large suite, with an interior hallway that has a side branching path inside the room leading to a bathroom and then continues slightly before opening up into a larger room further on that can't be fully seen without walking forward.*

*And as they are walking in to meet Melody, several things happen in rapid succession.*

*First, a kunai (a small dagger used by ninjas and often coated with poison) flies from Alire's hand into Molpe's chest, and the Nymph drops to the ground motionless and unbreathing, as Alire says:*

"So you're 'Yuri'.  Filthy, dishonourable creature, you will die before your atrocities can be fulfilled."

*As she attacks, Alire's image blurs and fades, replaced with that of a supernaturally beautiful woman with slight Larakese features and long lavender hair.*

"Let me direct your attention behind me in the corner, it should be just in your sight right now," sure enough, Zykovian and Mhrazhar can see a ninja cloaked in dark ninja garb standing over Melody and Priya's unconscious forms with a knife to Melody's throat, "Don't make a false move or Melody will die--.  We don't want to kill anyone else if we don't have to.  We're just doing our job.  You're going to submit to being restrained, and if you play nice, you're all free to go once the transaction is complete.  Otherwise, we won't be so kind."

*As she finishes, she also seems ready to attack if the group proves blase to the lives of their friends.*

*Lyveria looks to Zykovian and does nothing for now.*

(OOC: Surprise round--12 + 12 = 24, Hit.
Molpe takes 3 Damage
Molpe's Fort vs Death Poison 7 + 2 = 9, Fail.

NinjaX has a Readied Action to Slit Melody's Throat

Initiative:

Ayame 15 + 12 = 27
???
Lyveria 16 + 3 = 19
Mhrazhar 14 + 1 = 15  
Abdiel 11 + 2 = 13
Zykovian 3 + 2 = 5

Ayame readies.

Lyveria delays.

Mhrazhar's turn.)


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 1, 2006)

[OOC: Holy going-to hell-in-a-hand-basket, Batman!!! 

I am confused about this statement "So you're 'Yuri'. Filthy, dishonourable creature, you will die before your atrocities can be fulfilled.", so Alire/Ayame/Larakese woman says this to Molpe? Or to someone else? Have I heard of a Yuri? Or is the real Alire here as well and she is saying it to the Alire/Ayame/Larakese woman?

How is everyone setup? Where is everyone? How far away is NinjaX with Molpe and Melody? Where is Alire/Ayame/Larakese woman with respect to me and everyone else? .. and where the hell is the real Alire, Fedowin, and Priya?   Mommy!   ]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 1, 2006)

(OOC: Alire/Ayame/LarakeseGirl was talking to Molpe.  Mhrazhar has no way to know this, of course, but that is what Sasuke called Molpe.

There is a five-foot gap between Ayame and Zykovian+Mhrazhar, with Lyveria+Abdiel just behind like so (NinjaX is twenty feet past Ayame in the back of the room, ready to CdG Melody who is unconscious in his square.  Priya is also there and also unconscious.  Alire and Fedowin are not here at all.)

       X



Ay

Z M
L Ab


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 1, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor;   HP:30/30*

Mhrazhar extends his arms very slowly to make himself appear larger so that everyone else has a little more cover or obscurement and begins to speak very loudly and forcefully "Give up now Assassins and I will stay the wrath of Nemesis. Not even you, Taij, will stand between me and recovering the Crazan Arris. Submit yourself to Nemesis' Judgment for I am his messenger and wrath."   

[OOC: Hoping to give everyone, especially spell casters, a chance to neutralize CdG Ninja so we can go postal on both of them, and hoping to attract the rest of the party if they are still conscious. I will delay to see what everyone else does. If either of the Ninja (move to) attack I will move past Ayame to grapple the CdG Ninja taking both Attacks of Opportunity.   


OK, so my character should be a little confused! Got it!   ]


----------



## unleashed (Aug 2, 2006)

OOC: I think that should be Alire and Fedowin that are not there Rystil, not Melody and Fedowin.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

(OOC: Correct unleashed.  I wrote it wrong)

"Are you not surrendering then, Mojiin?  For Melody and Priya's sake, that's not a good idea."


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 2, 2006)

[OOC: Waiting on Abdiel and Zykovian.  ]


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

OOC: See OOC thread for comments!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

*Abdiel delays, uncertain.*


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

*Zykovian's face set into a grim mask as he watched Molpe fall to the ground so quickly.  He had felt it in his bones that this was a set-up . . . to have it realized and go so badly so quickly was not something he had anticipated.*

"So you're the monk who swore to protect . . . Yuri with your life . . . the one who is having a child with her . . . or _was _ if she's dead now,"  Zykovian offered to the open air, though it was half directed to the man covering Melody and Priya.  "How's it feel to watch your son or daughter die?"

OOC: I'm assumiong he didn't have his bow draw, correct?  Therefore, Draw bow, 5' adjust back and to the side . . . away from Ayame. (into abdiel's square)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

*Ayame shakes her head in disgust.*

"Bad choice, Altanian."

*She performs a swift hand motion and splays her fingers, in between each of which is a kunai, ready to toss.  Then she speaks some words in Larakese and the kunai glow and transform from solid metal into pure energy in a rainbow of colours, as she tosses a whirling storm of kunai at the group.  Each kunai that strikes a target causes no physical harm, but nonetheless Lyveria's eyes roll back and she drops to the ground, deactivated, while Abdiel is stunned, blinded, and unable to move.*

*This is in response to Zykovian, as he draws his weapon and moves to stand next to Abdiel.*

"I'm going to give your friends another chance to live, in part because your speech was useful to me.  Drop the weapon.  Immediately.  And Mojiin, you drop to the ground."

(OOC: Mhrazhar can go at any time, having delayed)


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

"Well, your actions certainly differ from your words . . . though I'm not surprised," Zykovian replied, face still grim. 

*In a single smooth action, Zykovian drew and fired two arrows in rapid succession at the woman.*

OOC: Attack, +5/+5 _Azure Streak_ MW Mighty +1 Praetorian Longbow (1d10+3/20/x3 130ft/P), including PBS bonus.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

(OOC: I'm not sure I understand the reference in what Zykovian is saying OOC, which means I may not be able to reply correctly IC--to wit, what does he mean by that?)


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 2, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP:30/30*

Mhrazhar readies himself for the pain and lunges for NinjaX for a smiteful grapple, while loudly hissing "Die Taij."

[OOC: My delayed action would have triggered as soon as she went to cast the spell right? Please!   Here's to hoping that they are corrupted.]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

(OOC: I think you thought you readied an action if you were expecting it to 'trigger'.  Delay just means you're waiting to go later.  For instance, her ninjutsu was a readied action triggered when Zykovian drew his bow.  And we're about to see another readied action just about...now! )

*As Mhrazhar hisses and prepares to lunge, he finds himself tripped by a man he recognises from before, the ninja Sasuke, as the other man slams Mhrazhar to the ground with a painful circle kick.*

"The Lady said _on the ground_," he states flatly, his face emotionless.

"_Taij_?  A strong term, and not accurate," Ayame points out.



(OOC: Sasuke's Readied Trip Touch Attack 6 + 8 = 14, Hit.
Sasuke vs Mhrazhar Trip 12 + 7 = 19 vs 13 + 4 = 17, Tripped.
Follow-up 9 + 8 = 17, Hit.
Mhrazhar takes 16 Damage.

Mhrazhar is unable to take his original action, so he can change to something else and can still act.  After him is Ayame and then Zykovian again)


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 2, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP:14/30*

Mhrazhar hisses, moves back 5 towards Zykovian and if he can manage to be within 5 feet of Ayame and Sasuke he will. The Mojiin changes into his dragon form, and stands up. Looking intensely at Sasuke he says "Lets try that again!"

[OOC: Gotcha! 

I did not see rolls for Zykovian's arrows? Did he get the chance to fire them?  

Doh! Well, this went horribly awry! The two of them we might have been able to handle with some miracles, but not with Mr. Superfoot Wallace in the fray! Ugh!  ]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

(OOC: Moving back 5 feet while prone is a crawl action, which is a move action that provokes an AoO.  Standing also provokes an AoO.  There's not really any way around it, though the AoO cannot be used to trip you again, fortunately.  

Zykovian spent his last turn drawing his bow and moving.  He'll shoot next turn (which is after Mhrazhar and Ayame).


----------



## Keia (Aug 2, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There is a five-foot gap between Ayame and Zykovian+Mhrazhar, with Lyveria+Abdiel just behind like so (NinjaX is twenty feet past Ayame in the back of the room, ready to CdG Melody who is unconscious in his square.  Priya is also there and also unconscious.  Alire and Fedowin are not here at all.)
> 
> X
> 
> ...




OOC: Where does this other ninja show up at now as I don't see anyone within 5' of Mhrazhar based on your map?  And since she fired when I drew, (that action breaking my post up), then I suppose that I can go ahead and fire as well . . . since all I did was draw and 5' adjust, correct?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 2, 2006)

(OOC: Sasuke is to the right of Mhrazhar.  He was either hiding or invisible before this.  If you fired, that would have actually triggered other readied actions (including Sasuke's) earlier.  How about we not retcon it but give you an extra attack next round instead, just so I don't have to break up the flow of combat--that sound fair?)


----------



## Keia (Aug 3, 2006)

OOC: Fine


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 3, 2006)

(OOC: Okey dokey.  Just waiting for FX to post new actions for Mhrazhar.  Since he can only do two of the three things he mentioned in his post and is going to get AoOed at some point, I don't want to pick for him)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2006)

OOC: I've counted to five, do I wake up now?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2006)

(OOC:  Not yet--thanks for the bump, though.  Hopefully FX will see this and post a move for Mhrazhar)


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 6, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP:14/30*

Mhrahzar will standup and attack Mr. Superfoot.


[OOC: Sorry for holding up the game I have missed some posts!   
I pictured Mr. Superfoot infront of me! Big difference! Thanks for the clarifications! AoO here I come! 

BTW, If I am taking too long feel free to EMail and poke me.   ]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 6, 2006)

*As Mhrazhar rises, Sasuke attempts to slam a fist into Mhrazhar's chest, but the Greenweave Breastplate deflects the blow with Arris's mercy.  Mhrazhar slashes at the elusive Ninja with a claw, but his Sasuke spins and dodges under the attack.*

*The third ninja draws a line of blood along Melody's neck in response to Mhrazhar's attack, but not enough to kill her.  Still, the wound bleeds freely.*

*Ayame steps forward and draws another kunai.*

"So you honestly want to see your friends die?  What heartless fiends you bounty hunters are.  What about you, Altanian?  Drop your bow and restrain your dragon friend so everyone can live?" Ayame asks, holding her kunai at the ready.

(OOC: Sasuke's AoO 5 + 8 = 13, Miss.

Mhrazhar's Attack 11 + 7 = 18, Miss.

Ayame readies a kunai

Zykovian's Turn.)


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

Zykovian didn't abide ninja well . . . and these folks even less. Not for the last time, Zykovian mentally lamented not having access to his precious spells . . . vowing to concentrate more on them were he to live to see tomorrow.  As shapeshifting female moved toward him, Zykovian shifted back from her diagonally toward the door.

"Heartless fiends . . . ummm, we didn't just kill an innocent girl,"  Zykovian offered through gritted teeth.

Zykovian let fly with several arrrows, relying on his training and mastery to make effective use of them.  

OOC: Rapid fire arrows.  Full attack.  Looking to line up Ayame and the unnamed ninja with two shots going to her directly and one slightly off (actually heading to the unnamed ninja).  Full attack +7/ +5/+5 _Azure Streak_ MW Mighty +1 Praetorian Longbow (1d10+3/20/x3 130ft/P)  He has precise shot for those touchy melee shots


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

"I think you're the only one to have killed innocents until now, but it appears you leave us no choice.  You'll have another chance to save Priya, but Melody's time has come, it seems."

*As Zykovian moves back (he can't move diagonally because he's up against a wall in the short mini entry-hall), Ayame glances towards the third ninja as she steps and stabs her kunai at Mhrazhar, hurting the Mojiin inquisitor slightly, his body resisting the poison on the blade.  The ninja obliges her by slitting Melody's throat.  As the blood rushes out of the wound, the bright-faced captain of the Voidseeker expires.*

*Zykovian shoots forth three quick arrows, and though Ayame dodges the first completely, the second is aimed at her heart.  Nonetheless, she ducks and rolls, merely taking the shot in her arm, plucking out the arrow despite heavy bleeding.  The ninja across the room takes a direct hit from the arrow and disappears in a shimmering puff of smoke, revealing a tiny paper doll of a ninja that has been pierced and destroyed.* 

*Sasuke moves slightly to flank with Ayame and attacks Mhrazhar twice, the first attack blocked with a shift of the Mojiin's claws to catch the blow, but the second attack strikes true and knocks Mhrazhar unconscious.*

*Ayame glances at Abdiel, who seems to almost be stirring, and knocks him unconscious with a swift blow to the temple, though she doesn't kill him.*

"You can't win, you stubborn fool.  Why don't you just surrender?  Your zealous Mojiin friends are unconscious and _no one is dead_," she snaps her fingers and the dead Melody and live Priya vanish as well, falling to the ground as little paper dolls, "If you _do_ want us to kill any of these three, however, well, that blow I just made _could_ have been lethal, and next time it will.  Drop the bow if you're smart."

(OOC: 8 + 12 = 20, Hit.
Mhrazhar takes 4 Damage, total 20 (16 of which in nonlethal).
12 + 5 = 17, Mhrazhar makes his Fortitude Save.

Zykovian's Attacks 11 + 7 = 18, Miss, 20 + 5 = 25, Critical Threat (6 + 5 = 11, not a crit), 16 + 5 = 21, Hit.

Ayame takes 9 Damage and NinjaX winks away out of existance.

Sasuke's Attacks 12 + 8 = 20, 6 + 8 = 14, One Hit.
Mhrazhar takes 15 Nonlethal Damage, total 35 (31 of which is nonlethal)

Ayame performs a subdual coup de grace on Abdiel.
Abdiel is unconscious and takes nonlethal damage enough to bring him to -10 from nonlethal.

Zykovian's turn again)


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

"Ahh . . . so the nymph there with child that isn't breathing is just fine, huh?" Zykovian replied.  He stepped back to the door and tried to open it.  If it did so Zykovian yelled out *"Help, thieves, we're under attack." * 

Otherwise, if he finds the door stuck somehow, he'll fire once at the shaftshifter.  If he had to move more than five more feet to the door . . . well then there's no attack.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 7, 2006)

OOC: Looks like I won't wake up anytime soon then... But you're doing the right thing with not giving in... I wouldn't have considered that for a second.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

(OOC: Thanee--just making sure you saw the part where the dead Melody was an illusion, right?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

*Zykovian moves back and tries the door, but it is locked--it must automatically lock when closed.  He fires again at Ayame and again he nearly strikes a telling blow, but she dodges aside at the last second, still taking a nasty hit to the chest.*

*Ayame glances to Sasuke and says something in Larakese, to which he nods.*

*Sasuke moves over to Zykovian and grabs him.*

*Ayame shakes her head:*

"Fool.  As I said, no one died.  It was a test to make sure I didn't have to kill Sasuke.  Fortunately, he proved himself to be loyal to his responsibilities, and he has done very well.  You, on the other hand, are a fool to have refused the offer of surrender.  Rather than your life being the default, now you will live only if our client chooses to spare you.  Your life is in her hands."

*Ayame makes a quick strike at Zykovian that is able to land thanks to the Altanian's being unable to defend himself in the grapple with Sasuke.*

(OOC: Zykovian's Attack 20 + 7 = 27, another! Critical Threat (though 14 + 7 = 21 fails to confirm by 1!) 
Ayame takes 12 more Damage, total 21.  

Wow, she would have been screwed if Zykovian had one more +1 to hit in there somewhere.  I believe that crit would have put her at dying and a few hp shy of dead.

Sasuke's Touch Attack 3 + 9 = 12, Hit.
Sasuke's Grapple vs Zykovian 14 + 10 = 24 vs 17 + 3 = 20, Success.
Zykovian is Grappled and takes 8 nonlethal damage due to the successful grapple

Ayame's Attack 5 + 12 = 17 Hits (due to flat-footedness from grappling)
Zykovian takes 13 nonlethal damage, total 21

Zykovian's turn.)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 7, 2006)

OOC: You may want to recheck your math here, Sasuke's Touch Attack 3 + 9 = 13...perhaps 3 + 9 = 12.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

(OOC: I think it was a typo--I usually know that 3 + 9 =12   Anyways, the AC to beat was 12 exactly, I believe)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 7, 2006)

OOC: I don't know what the number required is, just worried about your math.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

(OOC: My arithmetic-fu is fairly weak, but in this case I think I had it right and typed it wrong.  It could easily be the other too though  )


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 7/28*

OOC: Perhaps her AC is not 22 by her actions, and is actually 21?     IF not . . . 

Zykovian didn't struggle in Satsuke's grasp, though he did try and roll with the strike that Ayame delivered.  "Forgive me if I actually _fall _ for the illusions of death and horror that you set up, my dear," Zykovian replied with a small smile.  "I'm rather certain you would have acted similarly were you in my place.  That said, if there are no dead here . . . then we can discuss matters in a more civilized manner."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

(OOC: You better hope not--if Zykovian even came that close to killing Ayame, Sasuke would kill him, no more nonlethal damage )

"A loyal comrade and crew member would have more concern for his friends...and his captain.  In any event, you refused my offer when it was given, and you really have no room for negotiation in any case.  If you were willing to let your captain die, then your word and oath are not to be trusted.  Thus, I offer you the choice of being knocked unconscious or simply tied up until our transaction is finished.  And since you showed such brazen disregard for the lives of your friends, I'm sure you won't mind that the choice to spare their lives is not out of your hands and in the hands of those whom you must truly hate to pursue us this far and steal their prize."


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian Hps: 7/28*

"Not so much 'brazen disregard' as a willingness to save as many as could still be saved,"  Zykovian replied, undaunted by the woman's words.  "I must admit to being surprised that you would disregard my word.  My willingness to let my captain die in order to still attempt to accomplish the goals of the group is not easily done . . . and something I would think you understand.  In addition, having visually witnessed a casual disregard for life by yourself with regard to my comrades, " indicating Molpe with a nod of the head,  "you really left me very little choice in the matter."

"As to a hatred being the reason for pursuit, that is hardly the case,"  Zykovian explained.  "Without that gem, an entire planet will suffer greatly.  I was simply trying to return it to its rightful place and help restore an planet of people.  I don't hate whoever wants it for ulterior motives, I just believe that saving a planet would be a better use of the item."

"The one you clubbed in the head,"  Zykovian pointed to Abdiel with nod of his head, "would be able to explain it much better than I ever could hope to, and could provide some healing for you as well.  As for me, I would prefer to be awake, and unbound, but I understand if you believe you need to bind me."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

"I see," is all the lavender-haired woman says for a moment, then she speaks in Larakese to her companion before turning back, "That particular poison is one of the only ones I have that works against fey.  It kills small animals, causes great harm to larger mortals, and puts fey into a catatonic slumber for a time.  Poison or not, your disregard for your captain is deplorable.  In our world, a vassal whose leader is slain by his own actions is the worst pariah possible--this so-called 'cause' or no cause.  Your willingness to disregard her life and your egregious act of drawing and readying a weapon during a negotiation where you were told to drop them proves that you cannot be trusted in the clutch, though you may have convinced yourself that this is not so and might attempt to prove this to yourself and me by acting honourably, the chance that your true nature arises cannot be taken.  You will be tied and guarded, and perhaps you will be killed, though from what I hear of our client, I doubt it."

*Ayame deactivates Lyveria manually, ties up and blindfolds Zykovian, and sets Sasuke to watch over Zykovian and the unconscious forms of his eight comrades.*

*After some time, hours that seem to fade into days to the blindfolded captive, Ayame returns.*

"You may be in luck today, Zykovian T'Erilan.  Tell me, which of the following best describes you:

a) Toadies and lackeys of Zaryl Barryn or some other selfish Dragonlord who wants the Jewel to increase his personal power

b) Crazy short-sighted eco-terrorists who want to activate the Jewel immediately without regard to the obvious consequences

or

c) Genocidal conspirators of the Elder Preservers who wish to slaughter the planet through inaction"


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

*Before tied and blindfolded discussion with Ayame:*
"So you say, my dear,"  Zykovian replied with a wry grin.  He didn't put up or struggle, knowing that he had likely tested his limits with the woman.

*During rest time:*
Zykovian didn't converse with the monk, though he did listen for anything that the monk might do or say.  Instead, Zykovian rested and hoped to replenish at least some of his arcane abilities.

_*When she returned:*_
Zykovian tilted his head to the side, favoring the side Ayame had hit previously and also allowing him to hear a bit better.  "Hmmm, what interesting wording on the choices,"  Zykovian commented.  "I wonder if the wording was yours or your contacts.  I would throw in a D there that would explain ourselves better, but I anticipate that would be counter productive to this exercise, yes?"

Zykovian waited for an opportunity to add a D from Ayame, otherwise he would quickly lead into his determination of the selections.

OOC: Any clues from the wording or intonations as to what she is really looking for?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

"It belongs to my contact, so you'll need to pick one of the three.  She stated that clearly you must be at least close to one of the three groups listed.  If you want to claim your group to be something else, like a collections of Silkworm Farmers who is still interested in the Crazan Arris, or more likely loosely affiliated bounty hunters, please do not--just choose based on what you wanted to do with the Jewel or hand the Jewel over to do.  Don't lie or you may find yourself dead."

(OOC: She gives no indication as to which one she is looking for)


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

"Fair enough, all things considered," Zykovian replied.  "Now to the question . . . I've never willingly been someone's lackey or toad so A is right out.  Now as to the other two, as I said previously, Abdiel would know more of his purpose for the gem than would I.  However, I believe that the purpose would not be inactivity, otherwise we wouldn't be here.  Therefore that rules out option C.  While I would think that some thought on the Arris's use was given by Abdiel, I must select option B as the only viable option."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

"Well, fortunately for you, then, you picked the choice that indicates that you are simply deluded, rather than evil and dangerous, according to our client, so you will live.  The other option that would have led to this point would have been if you said 'I work for the Elder Preservers, but they aren't trying to do anything like that,' in which case you would have only been guilty of believing lies.  Anyway, instead of an execution, you get a nice handwritten note from our client.  However, since you can't be trusted not to do something rash, we're going to knock you out and then untie you and unlock this room.  When you wake up, we will be gone, and you can read the note.  Do you have any quick requests or questions before your nap?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

"Well, I was hoping that perhaps the Mojiin would have had the opportunity to talk with your client, to put their minds at ease, but I gather that is unlikely,"  Zykovian offered.  "I would mention that I'm surprised that you know my full name so well.  Was that from your client . . . or from your own research?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

"You are correct that they will not be able to talk to the client, as that would put her too much at risk from the crazy one who Sasuke had to trip.  Suffice it to say that she is kin to the Mojiin and that the letter may put their hearts at ease, I know not.  I have not opened it, as we were instructed.  I cannot take the credit for determining your name--it was Sasuke who recognised you, not me.  He said you collected some tidbits of the bounty I had them place on Alrie, which is unusual since she seems to be your companion at the moment.  I believe we are done here unless you have anything else.  In any case, we have fulfilled our contract and are finished with this Jewel business.  I do not imagine that we shall ever meet again."


----------



## Keia (Aug 7, 2006)

"Alire . . . yeah, that's complicated.  I don't know why she's with us either, though Abdiel vouches for the woman,"  Zykovian offered, still somewhat confused by the multi-identity woman.  "So you arranged the bounty on Alire . . . since your contract is concluded . . . I do have something that has been nagging at me.  I understand that Molpe was carrying the gem . . . but she had no idea about it, which would indicate that it was planted on her, or she carried it from the beginning unknowingly.  Did . . . Satsuke is it? . . . arrange for the gem to be planted on her?"

"If you can't say, I completely understand," Zykovian offered. "Simply an intellectual curiosity, on my part."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 7, 2006)

"I don't see that it matters, but yes, Sasuke planted a false Crazan Arris on her, expecting her to be captured as the thief--we even left an Amaranthian lily linking the crime to her.  Of course, as a diplomat she would be released in short order, but in the intervening time, the gem would already been sailing away.  If it hadn't been for Sasuke's foolishness and someone of your number's inspiration and powerful resources, it would have gone without a hitch, but unfortunately it had to get messier.  If you look to hire ninja in the future, do not expect the operation to be as much of a disaster as this one was."

"If that is all, then please tell the _Nymph_," she speaks the word with no small amount of disdain, "That if she ever tries to cause such misery for her own selfish hedonistic desires again, I shall have to kill her."


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2006)

"I do not want to take up any more of your time, though I have more questions.  You have been helpful," Zykovian replied respectfully as well as he could being blindfolded and well bound.  "I will relay the message to . . . the Nymph, miss."

Zykovian didn't think that it was Molpe's intent to mess everything up for them.  And, he didn't think that she was selfish or . . . . well yeah, she was hedonistic . . . but it wasn't to cause misery . . . .  Nevertheless, he wasn't about to inform the shapeshifting ninja of that based on the disdain in her voice.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

"Good.  She will know of which misery I speak.  I have managed to prevent it this time.  Now, sleep well."

*Zykovian feels an unexpected blow to a pressure point--he doesn't even really feel any pain, only a slow fading of consciousness.  He awakens some time later, he and his companions all untied, but the other still unconscious.  Before long, the others slowly awaken as well.*


----------



## unleashed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Waking up, Fedowin looks around slowly as he checks he still has everything with him.*

“Well, that was definitely a new way to be disabled in a fight, and my lovely assailant even had the courtesy to cushion my fall and save me from cracking my head on the floor. I don’t suppose she waited around for a thank you...did she?” Fedowin asks, his eyes sparkling with mischief as he grins and languidly rises from the floor.


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2006)

"No, I don't believe that she did,"  Zykovian offered.  He was sitting on the floor, his legs arched and his elbows on his knees, his head in his hands.  Zykovian hadn't looked around yet and was still trying to regain his focus and alertness.

Seeing the others stirring he stood and looked for the letter that was mentioned to him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

*He sees the letter placed on the floor near his feet.*


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2006)

*Zykovian saw the note and picked it up . . . only thinking afterward that it might have been bad and he should have scanned it.  Deciding that they could have done something if they wanted to already, Zykovian opened the note and read it.  He didn't want to fail to do what he had been told to do.*


----------



## unleashed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Oh well, a pity, but I suppose that’s to be expected,” Fedowin offers with a weak chuckle, obviously still not quite recovered, as he slowly begins to pace around the room.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

*The note appears to be written in Mojiin.*

[SBLOCK=Mojiin]
"Misguided friends,

I would write this in High Draconic, but I'm not sure if any of you can read it, and I'm sure at least someone knows Mojiin.  If you're reading this, then you have either been duped by the Elder Mojiin Preservers or you are taking a shortsighted attitude towards the Crazan Arris.  For now, I'll talk about the shortsighted viewpoint.  Use the Crazan Arris right away--sounds great, right?  Forests will rise once more across all of Arris and the land will sing in joy.  Well, there's a reason why the Jewels were hidden away.  What exactly do you think would happen if the Crazan Arris were used immediately?  Think about this, discuss this with those who cannot read this message, and only then continue on."
[/SBLOCK]

*There's a break in the page, although there is really nothing stopping Zykovian from reading despite the message's request that he stop to think and discuss.*


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2006)

Zykovian offered the note to Abdiel or Mhrazhar, "I believe that you should read this . . . it is from the client that hired the ninja to steal the Crazan Arris.  It is in Mojiin, and while I can read bits of it, I don't want to cloud the translation with my inaccuracies."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

*Abdiel begins to read it aloud, translating as he goes:*

"Misguided friends,

I would write this in High Draconic, but I'm not sure if any of you can read it, and I'm sure at least someone knows Mojiin. If you're reading this, then you have either been duped by the Elder Mojiin Preservers or you are taking a shortsighted attitude towards the Crazan Arris. For now, I'll talk about the shortsighted viewpoint. Use the Crazan Arris right away--sounds great, right? Forests will rise once more across all of Arris and the land will sing in joy. Well, there's a reason why the Jewels were hidden away. What exactly do you think would happen if the Crazan Arris were used immediately? Think about this, discuss this with those who cannot read this message, and only then continue on."

"Do we want to stop here or just keep going?"


----------



## unleashed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Well, I’m no authority on such matters, but I imagine without fixing the rest of the planet the trees would just die, as I understand Arris is a desert world, but I don’t know why they would want us to stop and discuss their message when it seems so obvious...” Fedowin mutters, more thinking aloud than answering Abdiel’s question.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

"Well, I think you're right that they couldn't mean just that.  They must have considered, as you did, that the trees need water, and they could have assumed that the Crazan and Jhyram Arris were used in tandem to restore all the forests and rivers and banished the desert.  But what could be wrong with that?"


----------



## unleashed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

Turning towards Abdiel and stopping when he receives the unexpected reply, Fedowin remarks, “Nothing at all. Though perhaps they mean you need to defeat the Valsian Dragon Lords first, before using the gems to regenerate your world, as otherwise they may well just drain it of life again.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

"That is possible.  Shall we continue reading or do you think that wasn't all yet?"


----------



## unleashed (Aug 8, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“No, I’m happy with that, let’s continue by all means. After all, we can always come back to it if we think of something else,” Fedowin offers with a grin.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2006)

*Melody*

After waking up, Melody gets up, checks her stuff, and then says: _“Read that whole damn thing already. What are you waiting for? Do you think it will consume your soul or something, if you do so? It's all just lying and cheating, anyways, if they were honestly interested in the health of your planet, they wouldn't knock us out and send us cryptic messages, they would have talked to us like any reasonable person. They could probably read our thoughts, anyways, considering, that they knew everything about us, so it's not like they had anything to fear. In any case, tell me later what it said, if you still hesitate to read it, I will have a little discussion with the owner of this _establishment_.”_

Then Melody heads out of the room and downstairs.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

"Hmm, looks like we were right Fedowin.  The next part says:"

"As perhaps you guessed when you thought about it, the answer is that the Dragonlords will just drain it all away again.  Arris would have to survive another Breaking, as the Dragonlords grew in power with the land to destroy.

This is something that most groups who have thought about the matter already know.  In fact, the Chronicles of Valthos indicate that this was the very reason the Preservers sent the gems away from Arris in the first place, instead of keeping them on Arris and using them to heal the planet.  

Of course, there are a few ways to prevent this from happening.  One of them is the way of genocide that the Elder Preservers seek, supposedly for the 'Greater Good'.  Unlike the Hatesowers and other Fallen Avengers, the Elder Preservers are not active in their quest to destroy the entire Valsian race.  In fact, they arrogantly exert their purity by indicating that they never slay a single Valsian by their own hands.  Their plan, however, is simple.  They will keep resources like the Crazan Arris or anything else that would make the planet more liveable away from Arris, and they will use their magics to ensure that the Mojiin and Arris survive as other races of Arris, particularly the Valsians, die off forever.  Once accomplished, _then_ they will use the Crazan Arris that they have kept in reserve.

But Arris cries out to her children for salvation, and the Elder Preservers fail to heed her cry.  In truth, the fact that the Jewels have revealed themselves is proof of Arris's need for reprieve.  And the path of the Elder Preservers is an evil path of genocide.

The only solution is to use the Jewels as a new kind of renewable energy source to take the burden away from Arris.  When used in the ancient ritual to restore the trees, the Crazan Arris will be consumed, but when its power is only used in small amounts over time, it is able to regenerate itself.  This, then, is the only path to an Arris where all races can live in peace and harmony, and where one day Arris will be restored to her former glory and stay that way without resorting to genocide.

I apologise for any inconvenience caused to you by the ninjas.  Had I been there, I would have tried to treat you more gently, although from what they say, you guys just wouldn't stop for anything short of what they did.  

May you go with the love and blessings of Arris.

Peace,

L"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

*When Melody looks around, she finds herself in the back of some kind of warehouse.  The doors to exit the warehouse are unlocked, and opening them, she ends up on the docks outside.*


----------



## Keia (Aug 8, 2006)

*Zykovian, after giving the note to Abdiel, moved to Lyveria and checked on her, activating her if necessary.  Once he was certain she was all right, he moved to Molpe and checked on her.  As he did so, he didn't offer any advice on the note, merely letting his mind work on the matter without his lips moving.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

*Lyveria needs to be reactivated, but once this is done, she awakens shortly thereafter.  Molpe is still not moving, as if dead.  If Zykovian checks, he can't feel a pulse.  However, on the other hand, she has not exhibited rigor mortis or any other traits that a corpse would have experienced by now, so it is clear that Ayame wasn't bluffing about the paralytic effects.*


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 8, 2006)

Mhrazhar awakens slowly as everyone is discussing the first part of the letter. He smiles slightly and sighs quietly in relief as he hears Vhrys' irate voice. 

As he begins to sit up he looks for everyone to count heads to make sure everyone is present. 

He then looks irritated as he speaks to Abdiel "I do not know the full story of these gems. The story is given exactly no credence by the order of Avengers. If what I know is true there are a total of 3 gems that are out there. As far as we know they have just this one : the 'Crazan Arris'. It seems that the second gem is the 'Jhyram Arris' will regenerate the oceans and water. I know not the name of the third. I sure have no idea what its function is. What about the third?

You, as a Arris' Preserver, have been taught the histories and legends of our people. That is not what I have been trained for. That is not my purpose. Maybe you could tell us more of the history of the gems of our beloved Arris so we, well atleast I, will have  have a better idea what our options are?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 8, 2006)

"I told you all back at the Laughing Sail so very long ago," (Editor's Note: One of the first pages of the very first thread--I'm almost copy-pasting from there) Abdiel begins, but then nods, "But you weren't there at the time, my Sister.  Three are three Jewels of Arris.  The Heart, Tear, and Soul.  The Crazan, the Jhyram, and the Lyraj.  Other than that, all I know is what I said before--the Crazan Arris is a legendary magical gem, one of three such jewels rumoured to have been created at the time when Arris first brought forth life from her verdant bosom. It is said that the Crazan Arris holds enough life energy, left over from the bountiful ancient times, to revitalise the great forests of Arris. The other two gems would be able to restore the desert-world its bountiful seas and bring the depraved and violent animals back to the cute and cheerful creatures that lived once long ago."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2006)

*Melody*

In that case, Melody heads back to the tavern.


----------



## Keia (Aug 9, 2006)

*Zykovian didn't know enough about medicine to be of any help to Molpe, and he certainly didn't want to hurt her further.*

"Abdiel," Zykovian asked.  "Can you check on Molpe here?  She was hit with a posioned something and well . . . I'm hoping you have some idea of what to do for her.  Is everyone else alright?"

*Zykovian then looked over to Alire, making certain that she was alright.  When that was finished, Zykovian went through his equipment and gear, checking to see that everything was intact.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 9, 2006)

*Melody reaches the Darkmoon Tavern.*

*Meanwhile, Zykovian checks on Alire, who has gotten up and listened to Abdiel reading the letter.  Abdiel turns to Zykovian.*

"I can't do anything to cure the poison...I am not strong enough yet with Arris for that.  We can treat her and keep her safe until she recovers, however."


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 9, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor; HP ?/30*

Mhrazhar nods "I see. We need to go to Arris. Did anyone get a good look at the ship? Its name and design? Something to go on? Are you aware of anyplace where some of our surviving elders might be contacted to find out more? We need more information. I do not fully trust this 'L'"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2006)

*Melody*

Melody heads inside, slowly walks over to the bar while looking around some and asks for the owner of the establishment, noting that there was a severe problem with one of the 'employees' (or one that appeared to be an employee, anyways).


[SBLOCK]Before entering, she will cast _Detect Magic_ and on her way to the bar, will casually scan the whole common room and the bar for magic (noting aura strength and determining school for everything she can perceive). When she is at the bar, she will drop concentration.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 9, 2006)

*Abdiel shrugs.*

"As far as I know, not a one of us saw a single glimpse of ship or 'L'.  All I know is that she says she wanted to write it in High Draconic and she draws her runes like a master but is not as good with the Mojiin syntax.  She is thus quite possibly some other kind of dragon."

"As for the Elders, they are very secretive.  I hear they congregate every so often, but even I, a fellow Preserver, have never been able to meet any Elders."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 9, 2006)

(OOC:  Melody should have just waited long enough to ask the others   Fedowin could tell you that the real barmaid is tied up, and he knows where too  )

*Melody notices scattered magic here and there throughout the bar.  If she dallies in one place and stands facing forward with the cone of detection long enough to receive locational information, which would look kind of weird, she can also determine exact locations and strengths.*

(OOC: Let me know if she stays the full eighteen in any one place )

*As she reaches the bar and calls until the tavernkeeper shows up, the bartender goes back to get him and he pokes his head out of a backroom, heading up to the bar.*

"Yes?  You have a problem?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2006)

*Melody*

_“Indeed. In fact, I'm not so sure *I* have a problem, I had one, here, but you most certainly do have a problem now.”_

She moves up to the backroom. _“I guess you will prefer to discuss this without your patrons hearing of what's going on here in your establishment.”_


OOC: I suppose she could do that right after entering, scanning the room for a moment.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 15, 2006)

(OOC: At the entrance, she spots a few patrons with equipment that have minor auras)

"A problem, miss?  Let's discuss in the back room," he calls a somewhat burly man to stand guard on the inside of the room as they head to the back, "Now what seems to be the problem?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 15, 2006)

Nodding to Alire, Zykovian offered, "That will have to do . . . what will you do now, Alire?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 15, 2006)

"I refuse to trust this mysterious 'L'.  I will continue my crusade to save Arris however I can."


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2006)

Priya stretches and wakes up last, apparently having made herself comfortable some how.  As she sits up, she rubs her head, "Ow.  What happened?"

She looks around.  "Galeru?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 15, 2006)

*Galeru makes a soft chirruping sound from her perch on a box near Priya.  Apparently, somehow, she was given a silk cushion on which to rest and a whole bunch of delicious food on a little platter.*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 15, 2006)

*Melody*

_“I was getting shown a room to rent by one of the barmaids and then she attacked me in a most dastardly manner. They poisoned me with some sleep poison and some others and apparantly carried us out of here without you or your guards doing a thing about it. Your security here is lousy, and that's a compliment, I guess. How can someone feel safe in here? How can something like this happen inside your establishment? Don't you even check on the people who work here? Since it happened in here, that's all your fault, you surely know that! And I sure hope you are able to make up for all the inconveniences... and do not force me to take this incident to higher authorities!”_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 15, 2006)

"I can assure you that all of our staff are screened thoroughly, and frankly, all I have is your word coming off the street with a complaint--can you give me any more specifics?  Which barmaid attacked you?  Did you get her name or could you at least give a basic description?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 15, 2006)

*Melody*

Melody describes the barmaid.

_“Of course, it wasn't her, she's probably dead or something. It was someone disguised as her, who obviously could do anything in here at her leisure. Since noone seems to care for what happens to honest customers.”_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 15, 2006)

"I think that's a bit of hyperbole, miss.  Of course we care what happens to honest customers, but if as you say one of our staff was killed and replaced, which would require a master criminal, then really there wasn't anything we could have done to stop the criminal from attacking again, if we couldn't even protect our own staff.  It is not out of any lack of concern for customers."


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2006)

Priya straightens out her clothing and hair, before scratching and examining Galeru for any injuries.  Once she is done, she notices the note everyone is parusing.  "May I read that?"

Once she is allowed to read it:

"This 'L' seems to have an idea, but she could have gone about it in a less violent mannor.  Also, it'd be interesting to see if the new sourse of power she talks about would actualy be able to regenerate quickly enough to keep going, or if the drain on it would be too much.  Also, I find it curious that a device that regenerates would be completely used up if it's intent was fufilled.  I would think it would slowly start to return to it's former power.  Curious, now I would like to get my hands on this Crazan Arris for further study."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 15, 2006)

*Galeru does not seem to have any injuries.  In fact, Galeru seems better off than any of the rest of them.*

"Whoever he or she is, that 'L' bastard is going to pay," Alire glowers angrily.

"I don't know if I like L's idea at all, frankly, but I expect it was the ninjas, not their client, who determined that the way to deal with armed snoopers who outnumbered them more than 4 to 1 was to knock them out.  Even if their client did have a point with which we agreed and we had allowed them to leave peacefully, they would have seen it as undutiful to allow for the possibility that we killed the client and took the Jewel."


----------



## unleashed (Aug 16, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Well, shall we all head back to the tavern then and join Melody, before deciding what else to do? I’m going to head back anyway, as I’m intrigued to see whether the real barmaid is still tied up in the room I was captured in,” Fedowin offers, before heading back to the tavern.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 16, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

"Some other... type.. of Dragon? Not Mojiin? Like a black or Gold dragon?  What are you thinking here, Sister?"

Mhrahzar smiles at hearing Alire's angered words. "Yes, 'L' shall pay. We have a lot to do, and going to Arris is our first step. There are those who know a lot more about this than we do. We need to find out more information about these Jewels of Arris and the elders know. I am curious as to what elder Inquisitors and Avengers have to say about all of this. I expect that this 'L' will be found there. "

*Rhystil*


Spoiler



What other dragons exist on Arris? I guess I have kind of assumed that Mojiin were top Dragon on Arris. It sounds like I might be wrong and given that this is D&D, it might be quite a foolish assumption!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 16, 2006)

[SBLOCK=FX]Mojiin are considered by many, including all Mojiin, as the special children of Arris, set as guardians of the world, and it is true that Mojiin are the only dragons who can most easily achieve a strong connection with Arris as a Preserver (in no small part due to that big Dragon Level Adjustment that Mojiin don't have).  Nonetheless, there are other dragons on Arris--indeed, hence the name 'Dragonlords'.  Mojiin may be the spiritually highest among the dragons (especially amongst their own kind), but the 'true dragons' as they call themselves, are undoubtably physically larger and stronger, and they are imbued with innate magical powers.[/SBLOCK]

"Yes, Sister.  I'd think not a black dragon--people here on Varylys would have noticed that.  Maybe one of the sort that can turn into a humanoid form," Abdiel ponders, "Of course, I suppose it could also just be a Dragonlord with some unusual writing styles."


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 17, 2006)

Mhrahzar shakes his head and mumbles "So many to kill. So little time." and then continues "What do the rest of you think?"

*Rystil*


Spoiler



Gotcha!


----------



## Keia (Aug 17, 2006)

"I think I need a drink . . . and an opportunity to refocus,"  Zykovian offered from Molpe's side.  "It would seem that our pursuit of the gem is at a temporary ending.  I would defer to our Mojiin companions on that matter however."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 17, 2006)

*Zykovian and Fedowin, at least, head over to the Darkmoon Tavern, in time to see Melody head into a back room with the tavernkeeper and a burly man.*


----------



## Keia (Aug 17, 2006)

OOC: Zykovian will be carrying Molpe and have Lyveria along, more than likely.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 17, 2006)

(OOC: Sure.  That leaves the Mojiin, Alire, and Priya then)


----------



## Keia (Aug 17, 2006)

OOC: They can come along too !!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 17, 2006)

(OOC: Yup--just not sure if they plan on it at the moment )


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 17, 2006)

OOC: Sounds good!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 17, 2006)

(OOC: Okay, then everyone goes back to the tavern and sees Melody go into the room above)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 18, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Hold up there Melody,” Fedowin calls, as he tries to follow Melody, the tavernkeeper, and the burly man into the back room.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

(OOC: Fedowin is too late to be heard by them before they enter the room.  He can knock, though)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 18, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Fedowin knocks at the door to the back room, as his call goes unheeded.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

*Melody, the tavernkeeper, and the burly man hear a knock at the door.*

"Yes, who is it?" the tavernkeeper calls out, "If you need service, I'll be with you momentarily, hopefully."


----------



## unleashed (Aug 18, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*A little put out that he’s still speaking to a door, Fedowin replies to the call from beyond the portal.*

“I’m Fedowin, a companions of Melody...she’s the lovely Rowaini woman you have with you, if you haven’t had the opportunity to exchange names yet. I wonder if I might join you, as I think I may have seen one of your barmaids tied up earlier when I was accosted upstairs.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

*The tavernkeeper turns to Melody and then to the man by the door.  He nods and the man opens the door.*

"There's your answer, Miss Melody.  Apparently our barmaid was tied up upstairs."

*He turns to Fedowin.*

"Could you show one of my staff which room it is?  I don't want poor Rina to have to stay tied up there for any longer than necessary.  Meanwhile, I'm going to call the guards to investigate this fiasco!"


----------



## unleashed (Aug 18, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“I’d be more than happy to show your staff to the room, as I’d like to make sure the lady is safe,” Fedowin offers, before leading the staff upstairs when they're ready.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 18, 2006)

*If Melody gives signs of backing down at this point, the burly man comes with Fedowin and the tavernkeeper goes to call the guards, otherwise, the tavernkeeper continues to talk with her with the burly man watching the door, while another staff member follows Fedowin up to the room.*

*Either way, the barmaid is still in the room, though she has been untied and is now sleeping peacefully on the soft bed, getting a rest for the moment, at least.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

(OOC: Thanee's gone for the moment, but we can continue with Fedowin, at least)


----------



## Bront (Aug 20, 2006)

OOC: Priya will tag along with the others.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 20, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Well, this is definitely a different scene than the one I last saw,” Fedowin remarks, as he gently tries to wake the barmaid.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

"How was it last time?" the inn staff member asks.

*When Fedowin tries to rouse the barmaid, at first she continues sleeping, but as he shakes her, her eyes flutter open, and she yawns.*

"Wh...where?  Did I fall asleep on the job?  Oh no!  Who are you?"


----------



## Thanee (Aug 20, 2006)

*Melody*

_“Hyperbole? I almost got killed in here, and you speak of hyperbole? But as I said, I will gladly have the authorities clear that up, hopefully they can teach you how to keep your place a little more secure for your customers, since it obviously isn't in your interest to do so. In the meantime, I guess, it would be my duty to warn your guests about the happenings in here. It surely is their right to know, that this place is a haven for kidnappers, thieves and other criminals.”_


OOC: Gone now...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

"Again with the hyperbole.  Do you think they're going to believe words like that from someone they don't know without any proof?  It seems you've decided you want to try to ruin this tavern, miss, but I have full confidence that the authorities will find your claims to be baseless slander, if you'd like to wait to see what they have to say?"

(OOC: Okey dokey--see you soon!)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 20, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "How was it last time?" the inn staff member asks.



“Well, to start, the lady was tied up and clothed only in her undergarments, and of course there was someone else here I thought I knew, but who was instead a foe disguised by a spell who proceeded to ambushed me after revealing Rina in her tied up state.”



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *When Fedowin tries to rouse the barmaid, at first she continues sleeping, but as he shakes her, her eyes flutter open, and she yawns.*
> 
> "Wh...where?  Did I fall asleep on the job?  Oh no!  Who are you?"



“Ah, that’s right, we haven’t actually met, though I feel like I know you from speaking with your double. I’m Fedowin, my dear, and I believe you were drugged earlier so someone could impersonate you and intercept our party. I don’t suppose you remember bringing someone upstairs earlier to view a room, do you?” Fedowin asks, hoping it doesn’t turn out to be another of their party being doubled.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

> “Well, to start, the lady was tied up and clothed only in her undergarments, and of course there was someone else here I thought I knew, but who was instead a foe disguised by a spell who proceeded to ambushed me after revealing Rina in her tied up state.”



"I see.  Sounds confusing.  No doubt when the guards show up that will be useful in figuring out just what was going on here.  Thank you."



> “Ah, that’s right, we haven’t actually met, though I feel like I know you from speaking with your double. I’m Fedowin, my dear, and I believe you were drugged earlier so someone could impersonate you and intercept our party. I don’t suppose you remember bringing someone upstairs earlier to view a room, do you?”




"It was a stunningly gorgeous Larakese woman with lavender hair," Rina replies, a bit woozily, massaging her temples slightly to regain focus.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 20, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Yes, that sounds like the same woman who ensnared me, unless stunningly gorgeous Larakese women with lavender hair are particularly abundant here,” Fedowin declares with a grin, as he helps Rina to sit up. “So how are you feeling, Rina my dear, better I hope...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

"Not with lavender hair, they aren't," Rina points out, "Except for her, all the Larakese people I've seen in my life have dark black hair."

*Rina sits up, leaning against Fedowin as she stretches her body languidly.*

"Thank you, I'm actually feeling fine, just tired."


----------



## unleashed (Aug 20, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“You’re right, Rina, the lavender hair is rather peculiar compared to the Larakese norm...it makes me wonder if she might have some mixed ancestry,” Fedowin remarks with a grin, as he moves to accomodate Rina’s stretching.

Turning his head towards the other staff member, he asks, “So did you need Rina right away? Perhaps your employer might like a report on her condition, seeing as she’s still fatigued from her ordeal.”


----------



## Bront (Aug 20, 2006)

Priya pokes her head into the room with Fedowin and the rest of the staff.  "Fedy, you ok in here?" she asks, a bit worriedly.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 20, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Of course, Priya my dear, just making sure everything is alright with the real barmaid, as it seems the lovely Rina also had a run in with the lavender haired larakese woman who deceived me,” Fedowin answers cheerfully.


----------



## Keia (Aug 20, 2006)

Zykovian looked around for someone in authority and realized that they were likely already occupied with others.  Standing around with an unconscious woman in his arms was not something that he really wanted to be doing.

While he waited for someone to come by, Zykovian gently set Molpe in a chair and tried to make her as comfortable as possible.  Then, he sat down next to her at a table and ordered a drink, spring wine . . .or whatever they had handy . . . and waited for Molpe to awaken.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 20, 2006)

"Well, she'll want to get back to work as soon as she can.  After all, she can't collect tips while she isn't working," the staff member points out to Fedowin.

*Meanwhile, Zykovian sets Molpe in a chair and orders some spring wine.*


----------



## Bront (Aug 21, 2006)

"Oh, that's too bad.  Is she injured, can I help?" Priya says, entering the room, and heading over to the maid.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, she'll want to get back to work as soon as she can.  After all, she can't collect tips while she isn't working," the staff member points out to Fedowin.



“Well, I guess it’s up to Rina then, if she’s feeling up to working. Though I do feel obliged to offer some recompense if the lady would take such...as she was only put in this position because someone wanted to send us a message.”


----------



## unleashed (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "Oh, that's too bad.  Is she injured, can I help?" Priya says, entering the room, and heading over to the maid.



“No, no, she’s not injured, it seems Rina's just suffering the aftereffects of being rendered senseless by the larakese woman,” Fedowin offers, as Priya approaches.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 21, 2006)

"That's very gallant of you.  I'm probably fine to work now, but I won't say no if you want to give me a boon."


----------



## unleashed (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Delving into one of his pouches Fedowin’s hand quickly emerges holding a shiny platinum coin of Rowaini origin, which he places into Rina’s hand with a grin and a wink.*

“There you are my dear, I hope it goes some way to making up for the trouble of the day, along my most heartfelt apologies that you were mixed up in these troublesome events at all.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rina curtsies.*

"Thank you, milord.  You are truly kind.  I should get back to work now, I guess."

*She stretches again and stands up, a bit dizzy at first, before heading back downstairs.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Well it looks as if we’re done here, so shall we head back downstairs and join our companions, Priya my dear,” Fedowin remarks with a grin.


----------



## Bront (Aug 21, 2006)

Priya smiles and nods, "Yeah, no need to worry them further."


----------



## unleashed (Aug 22, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Heading downstairs with Priya, Fedowin goes to see if Melody is still contending with the tavernkeeper once they reach the common room.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 22, 2006)

(OOC: Thanee's going to be gone for a while--want to wait or to continue?)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 22, 2006)

OOC: Doesn't really worry me either way. Fedowin was just wondering if they were still _talking_ and whether he needed to step in and calm the situation down.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 22, 2006)

Mhrazhar sits down at a table that faces the door where Melody has gone and then looks to Abdiel and Alire [Mojiin] "



Spoiler



Since everyone else seems to be busy sorting this mess out, what are your thoughts? I say we head straight for Arris to find our answers there.


"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 22, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Mojiin]"If this L is to be believed, then there are things I must try to discover from those Preservers more experienced than I.  However, our fellow crewmates need to go on their mission and thus can't head to Arris, and I think there's a Praetorian woman on a killing spree back in Eldiz that also warrants your attention."

"I shall return to Arris as well, but first I will try to free my comrades from their Eldish prison."
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2006)

*Melody*

_“Why? Have you bribed them? I can repeat anything I said with full confidence and put my words to any test there is to discern their truth. Because that's exactly what it is... And I can surely get a dozen or so patrons to back up what I said, except for what happened above, obviously, but if your original barmaid is found, she probably had a run-in with those thugs as well. Anyways, I came here to give you a chance to apologize for your failure, but since you don't even seem to realize what your fault was, there is probably no point to further discuss this here.”_

With that, Melody heads for the door.

[SBLOCK=Rystil]...and if any of the two makes a wrong move, she is prepared to step away and _Color Spray_ them, before they get a chance to do so.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 23, 2006)

"You've said several blatantly untrue things, such as that we don't care about our patrons, that we consort with thieves, and others.  I expect that if asked the right questions to disallow you from weaseling out of stating fact, they would detect as lies from you.  Otherwise, I'm afraid I don't understand the alien way in which your thought process works.  Regardless, I agree--if you are going to do nothing here but spread slander, you can see the door."

(OOC: Neither makes a move, though they appear to be prepared to do so if she does)


----------



## Bront (Aug 24, 2006)

"So, where to now?" Priya inquires, knowing that the previous meeting didn't go too well.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Back to Eldiz to start our first mission I’d guess, Priya my dear, as we have little time for anything else,” Fedowin answers distractedly.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 24, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

Appearing a little bit irate Mhrazhar continues, looking to Abdiel [Mojiin] "



Spoiler



What _mission_ do 'our fellow crewmates' have that is more pressing than helping you find the Crazan Arris? What else could possibly take precedence over saving our beloved Arris?


" Mhrazhar annoyed, sighs deeply and sits back.

[Mojiin] "



Spoiler



The Praetorian's time will come. She will find me, of that I am sure. We have something more important to attend to on Arris.


" Mhrazhar shakes his head.

He looks to Alire and says [Mojiin] "



Spoiler



We may need the extra help in our mission and your Rose Thorns may be of a great service to Arris.

If you find this Praetorian woman before I do, please give her my regards.


" Mhrahzhar smiles wryly.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 24, 2006)

*Melody*

_“If you would care for your staff or your customers, you would have known, that I was here earlier, that I went up with the 'barmaid', that attacked me, and would have wondered why I didn't come back down, or the barmaid for that matter. You would have said something like, oh, there you are, showed some interest in what happened... but no, you didn't even reckognize me, see where I come from when I say you don't even care about what happens in here? And don't tell me you weren't around personally, don't your other staff members report to you, when something out of the ordinary happens, like someone working here going up with customers and then vanish for hours? See what I mean? Well, at least you seem honest enough, that you are not in league with them...”_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 26, 2006)

"That's a good question.  My guess would be that these outlaws who impersonated Trina successfully for that length of time must also have made a convincing show of you and yours heading downstairs, or that people didn't pay you much mind since Trina was serving you."


----------



## Keia (Aug 28, 2006)

Zykovian leaned over to Mhrazhar and quietly offered in High Praetorian, [High Praetorian] "


Spoiler



"We needed to make a deal to get a ship to even get here and try for the gem, my Mojiin friend.  The ability to explore and search for answers is tempered by the need to appease those whose ship we now use.  I don't think for a moment that we've given up the search for the Arris and even the other gems.  However, we hvae been cautioned to think and reflect . . . perhaps by doing so, gathering more information and not plunging forth blindly, we have an opportunity to do good for Arris and all of the Mojiin."


 "


----------



## Thanee (Sep 4, 2006)

*Melody*

_“Great, then let's find your Trina, and see what she has to say. And meanwhile, we could surely find out by asking your other employees, or some of the patrons, what happened afterwards.”_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 4, 2006)

"Yes, I think they've already been doing that upstairs with that Rowaini of yours."


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 5, 2006)

Mhrazhar, not happy, silently hisses. The Mojiin purses his lips leaving one fang just poking out of his mouth. [High Praetorian] "



Spoiler



It looks like we will be separating again. Alire may be going back with you, and Abdiel and I will find our way to Arris to investigate further.


"

*Rystil*
[sblock]I really hate the idea of separating again, not only from the standpoint of a DM, but also as a player. I really enjoy the interaction.   [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2006)

[SBLOCK=FX]Me too.  I had figured we could send Abdiel and Alire to get rid of some of the large number of NPCs and that Mhrazhar would want to go after his background Praetorian girl.  However, I apparently miscalculated [/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 5, 2006)

Rystil[sblock]LOL! My single-minded devotion towards the most important mission for Arris. Dropping everything that is less important. 

Maybe I should have Abdiel go forth and search for her mentors and elders and I could go back to Eldiz. You can have Abdiel try to convince me that this is the best. Maybe the elders might be skitish with an Zealous Inquisitor about and less likely to answer her call? Abdiel is my voice of reason and since she (the player) has gone Zykovian has sort of taken that place for Mhrazhar. 

How does that sound?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2006)

[SBLOCK=FX]Sure--unfortunately Keia is going to be more sporadic at posting too now and told me to NPC him a bit to keep things moving, so both your voices of reason are semi-gone  [/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Mojiin]"Sister, I think it might be best if I make the journey to contact the Elders alone.  As it is, if any of the accusations are true, they have not told them even to Preserver initiates such as myself.  I'd imagine they would be a lot less forthcoming in discussing this with an Avenger around, especially since it involves an accusation that they are as bloodthirsty as the Avengers, in their own way.  I will contact the Elders, and you must take care of the threat to our people in Eldiz, for fighting the Taij that we can find is the work of the Avenger.  Somehow, I think that wherever this 'L' may be, we wouldn't be able to find her anyway--Arris is a big place."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 5, 2006)

Mhrazhar hisses loudly and appears quite irate. [Mojiin] "



Spoiler



I do not like this Abdiel. The problem is on Arris as it always has been. The Dragon Lords need to be destroyed as well as all of their minions and anyone that espouses their vile beliefs.


" He shakes is head and is growing more angry by the moment. [Mojiin] "



Spoiler



How can I trust that the Preserver Elders will truly do what is best as our mother has suffered through their inaction. The best that can be done is to destroy every Taij that exists especially the ones on Arris and then we will be free to heal our beloved Mother.

Go. Go then to search out your mentors and your elders and we will join you on Arris once we are done. Hopefully you will have found out something useful for us. 

I now have a date with a Praetorian, and some Rose Thorns to save. The rest have a mission of sorts with their Spelljamming Guild to finish. 

I will search for a message where my village used to be unless you leave us a sign somewhere else.


"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 5, 2006)

*Abdiel bows his head slightly and nods.*

[SBLOCK=Mojiin]"I still believe that killing is not the way to end the pain, but even if you wanted to, the Taij outnumber the Avengers, indeed the Valsians outnumber all Mojiin.  Trying to kill them all just wouldn't work.  There must be a peaceful solution, and I can't accept what 'L' said, that the Preserver's solution is to sit and wait while Arris suffers until all but the Mojiin are dead."

"I shall leave my message where your village once was.  Hopefully I will have found information that can aid our cause, my Sister.  May Arris protect you and hold you close in the love she shares for all her children."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 5, 2006)

*Mrhazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

Mhrazhar nods and then looks to Zykovian. "It looks I will be joining you after all. There is a Praetorian woman that yearns for Nemesis' judgement and I am hoping that you can give me a hand at hunting her down."


----------



## Bront (Sep 6, 2006)

"Feddy, is eveyone coming back with us?" Priya asks.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 6, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Well, those that came with us at least. As for the Mojiin and Alire, I don’t know...I suppose we’ll find out when we have a chance to talk with them,” Fedowin offers with a shrug.

[SBLOCK=Bront]As far as I know we're not quite in sync with everyone else yet.

Edit: Well we're close enough now as I just asked Rystil, but Fedowin is heading for the backroom and Melody, so hasn't stopped to speak with the rest.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 6, 2006)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian*

*Zykovian was pleased that at least one of his Mojiin allies would be accompanying him back to Eldiz . . . or at least that is what he was able to intepret from his broken Mojiin learning.*

"I look forward to helping you in your quest to deal with this woman who killed the Mojiin, Mhrazhar . . . I only wish that I had gotten her when I had the opportunity,"  Zykovian offered.  "I wonder, are we staying here or returning back to the ship and setting off?"

Zykovian checked on Molpe's status, knowing that she needed to rest and hopefully recover . . . whether that was going to be in a bed in the inn or on the ship Zykovian didn't know.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 7, 2006)

*As far as Zykovian can tell, Molpe is in the same condition as before.  Of course, since the poison leaves fey in a deathlike trance, that means he can't feel signs of life.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 7, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Fedowin knocks at the door to the back room once again.*

“It’s Fedowin again, and I have Priya with me. We’ve finished checking on the barmaid, and have some information to impart.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"Please come in," the tavernkeeper offers Fedowin, "Did you find anything?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Indeed, I found out that Rina was assaulted when she took a woman up to view a room earlier, a stunningly gorgeous Larakese woman with lavender hair, which sounds like the very same woman who ambushed me," Fedowin reports.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"Well that explains that--she can wear other people's forms, right?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Yes, she definitely can do that, as her form changed right before my eyes, from a woman we were here to meet to the Larakese woman I’ve described.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"Well then that solves the mystery.  She knocked out and replaced Rina.  Then she must have replaced the people who went up with Rina and walked out of the tavern.  Then she went back to being Rina and went back to work."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 11, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Well, I'd assume she was working with at least one accomplice, though I can’t say who it was as I never saw them in their true form, as I believe the fake Rina stayed down here when I went upstairs to find the woman I mentioned.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

(OOC: 







> *The barmaid giggles and waves as Fedowin heads upstairs, before heading to another table to get an order and then to the back room to get some drinks.*
> 
> *Fedowin heads upstairs, where he sees a hallway with five doors on each side and another staircase leading up to the next floor.*



)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 11, 2006)

"I suppose.  That would make it easier to impersonate two people.  Anyway, I have work to do.  Miss, are you satisfied?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 11, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

Mhrazhar looks to Zykovian. "We should leave as soon as possible. I believe that our work is done here, and that there is no more that can be gained by spending time here. We may want to look over your ship well before departing. 

Shall we transport Abdiel to Arris ourselves or will she have to book passage there?"


----------



## Thanee (Sep 11, 2006)

*Melody*

_“How long is it to Arris? If we can reach it within two or three days, that would be possible, otherwise not, I'm afraid.”_


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 11, 2006)

"When we first arrived it was 3 days to Arris. At this point I do not even know what day we are on."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 11, 2006)

*Melody*

To the inkeeper: _“Satisfied? With what? I have already told you right from the beginning, that this criminal was able to alter her appearance. How does that make any difference? There were six of us, and they managed to carry us out of here with just the two of them? And noone even became suspicious one bit? You should really take more care for security issues here. Anyways, I doubt we will find anything useful in here anymore, and we are in a bit of a hurry right now. I can only hope, that you will take steps to ensure your customers safety in the future!”_

Then she heads out.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

"We do take steps, miss.  These criminals clearly outclassed the security apparatus of our entire city, or so it seems," the tavernkeeper nods as they head out.

(OOC: There is most definitely not enough to reach Arris and return, even with the better helm that Melody got.)


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Sorry about that, sir, but you’re the only person left for her to rant at, after we were so easily handled by our assailants...I certainly don’t hold you to blame, considering I was so easily fooled myself. Of course, the whole situation isn’t helped by the fact we travelled a long way to get here, yet are leaving empty handed, but what can you do, sometimes life isn’t fair,” Fedowin says in apology after Melody leaves, nodding to the taverkeeper with a wry grin, before joining the rest of the group in the common room.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 12, 2006)

"Yes, I guess that's true--we can't win them all.  It's okay, though you should keep a rein on her temper in case it ever gets you in trouble," the tavernkeeper replies.

(OOC: If nobody has any problems, we can skip to flying back to Eldiz )


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2006)

*Melody*

_“I have made some quick estimates, and Arris is not an option at this point, I'm afraid. We have promises to keep. I cannot tell you right now, when we will be able to get there, could be months. Abdiel and Alire are probably best-suited, if they book a passage on a regular ship, if they want to get there as fast as possible.”_


----------



## unleashed (Sep 12, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

Arriving just in time to hear Melody, Fedowin asks in an overly calm voice, “Aren’t you going to do something about getting Bellangere out of jail, Alire, before heading off to who knows where?”


----------



## Keia (Sep 13, 2006)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian*

Zykovian listened to the others and considered their options. "I'm not certain I like the idea of burdening Abdiel and Alire with a near dead Ambassador of Amarathia who was traveling with us.  I would think that everything would be fine, but just the same - perhaps we should return to Eldiz with her and see about getting her some attention if she hasn't improved by then."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 13, 2006)

*Melody*

_“No worries there. Since Arris is no option, we will return to Eldiz now.”_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 13, 2006)

> “Aren’t you going to do something about getting Bellangere out of jail, Alire, before heading off to who knows where?”




"I would like to if I could, but I simply can't risk being captured myself and leaving Arris to die in this situation.  Bellangere would understand this."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Fedowin nods in acceptance, knowing he did no better for Bellangere earlier.*

“Well, since I can’t  get in to speak with her, I’ll never know for certain myself. Let’s head back then, as there’s nothing here for us now,” Fedowin remarks, turning from the table and starting for the door.


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

"Who's Bellangere?" Priya asks as they walk out.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Bellangere? She’s gorgeous and busty Rowaini girl, with chestnut brown hair and big green eyes, quick with both her blades and her tongue,” Fedowin remarks with a grin, a hint of desire in his voice.


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

"She sounds pretty," Priya says, not sounding particularly enthused.  "Why did she wind up in jail?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Belle is that...she’s also bold and challenging, which I find intriguing. Though you’re beauty, my dear, in on an entirely different level, and you intrigue me too, though in a different way...as woman with a mind which matches, or perhaps even surpasses, her beauty,” Fedowin says, with a charming smile.

“Oh, she was arrested for being a member of,” Fedowin says quietly, before leaning in and whispering to Priya, “the Rosethornes, which was led by Alire. There was a cat-girl taken too, and I must say they both looked a little betrayed when she just left them to their fate. Lyveria was also arrested, but Zykovian managed to argue for her to be released to him...”


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

"Oh," Priya says, blushing a bit, "I supposed they would feel that way.  I guess it's a sacrifice you make when you take up the bannor of a cause.  Do you know what will happen to them?"


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“No, I haven’t been able to find out yet, though I’ll try looking into it again when we return. I can’t imagine it will be good though, as they were rather infamous.”


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2006)

"That's a shame," Priya says.  "But at least it was a risk they chose to take."


----------



## Keia (Sep 14, 2006)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian*

Zykovian gathered up Molpe as gently as possible and carried her, following Fedowin and the others.  Before he departed the inn, Zykovian gave a final scan of its patrons.  He couldn't help but think that the people that assaulted them were likely still there . . . or nearby.  He reminded himself to search everything he owned to see if something had been planted.

"Well, Lyveria, it seems that we will be getting back to Eldiz sooner than anticipated," Zykovian offered.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 14, 2006)

[Mojiin] "



Spoiler



Sister, if you need money to get to Arris I still have plenty of funds to get you there.


"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Mojiin]"Yes, we will need money to book passage.  Leave a bit with us, and you can keep the rest, or return it to Zykovian, who lent it to us."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

(OOC: Zykovian doesn't spot the ninja, although they could be disguised as someone else anyway.  However, it would be fairly careless of them to stay here after having let a group that might come after them live to suit their client)

"Yes, I suppose so.  You realise that when you don't have Alire in custody, they are going to ask for you to hand me over."


----------



## Keia (Sep 14, 2006)

*Not spotted anyone . . . and not really expecting to do so, Zykovain nevertheless nodded his head to the patrons that eyed him as he left.  He was unable to do more than that with a woman in his arms.*

"Yes, that's likely true, Lyveria,"  Zykovian replied.  "But I don't remember them putting a time limit on finding Alire with you.  I can truthfully say that we encountered the target but it managed to slip away.  That doesn't mean that you were not an asset to that hunt or that you wouldn't be helpful as we continued the hunt."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 14, 2006)

"I'm not sure how long they will keep believing you on that, Zyk--I don't want you to put yourself in jeopardy just for me.  If they ever find out that you were in league with Alire, you could become a wanted outlaw as well and hunted down by your former comrades.  You're a wonderful man with a bright future, Zykovian--I don't want to drag you down with me.  I know that when I am gone, you will be able to find a nice real flesh-and-blood girl easily if you wanted to."


----------



## Keia (Sep 18, 2006)

"You're likely correct, Lyveria,"  Zykovian considered, looking down at the fallen Molpe in his arms.  "Though seeing what happens to those around me, perhaps it would be safer for me to stay away from close attachments all together . . . ."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2006)

*Melody*

To Fedowin, on their way back to the docks: _“I have one idea, which we could try. Depending on what kind of punishment they are looking at, maybe the authorities would agree to have them leave Eldiz on a ship and serve there as crew, doing some good by supporting the Convocation to pay for their felonies. I would assume, that they were not as badly wanted as Alire herself.”_

When they arrive at the docks and meet up with Zykovian again: _“Alright. Everyone set and ready? Then lets fly back and forget about this most useless endeavor here.”_


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 18, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

Mhrazhar hands Abdiel a pouch gold. "This is 500gp, which is what it cost to get us here. It should be enough to get you to Arris, sister. Hopefully we will see you soon. Good luck." 

He then heads out with the rest of the group to the ship.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 18, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

Mhrazhar throws a small pouch of about 500 credits to Abdiel. "This is what it cost us to get here. It should be enough to get you to Arris, Sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 18, 2006)

"Zyk, that wasn't your fault.  This Ayame had it in for Molpe one way or another, so being near you only made her safer."

*Abdiel nods, and he and Alire head off as the rest of the group returns to the Voidseeker and begin their journey back to Eldiz.*

*Though the comet has moved farther from Kanath since before, it has turned so that it is no longer moving directly away.  Thus, the Voidseeker docks without incident back in Eldiz a day before they are required to receive their first mission.*


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 18, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

As we are in transit Mhrazhar to Eldiz mentions "I cannot help but feel that we are quite the little pawns here. If they have the ability to have us Mojiin to feel like we are in Arris' embrace then they may have the funding and knowledge to do even more elaborate deceptions. I do not know if I should trust my feelings any more. Will the next time truly be our mother's embrace or will it be a very good actor. They have played with my emotions and I do not take it lightly." Mhrazhar hisses under his breath.

"Someone very influential and knowledgeable is funding them. I just hope that Abdiel can get us a complete history of these gems and that our time here proves informative. I need to kill some one deserving soon."


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2006)

Durring the journy back:
[sblock=Fedowin]]Priya approaches Fedowin in private

"Feddy, I was thinking... I've got a lot of room in my cabin and I'm not using as much as I thought...and... well...I'd feel safer if... um...you said I was beautiful... did you mean it?" [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> To Fedowin, on their way back to the docks: _“I have one idea, which we could try. Depending on what kind of punishment they are looking at, maybe the authorities would agree to have them leave Eldiz on a ship and serve there as crew, doing some good by supporting the Convocation to pay for their felonies. I would assume, that they were not as badly wanted as Alire herself.”_



“Likely not, considering how Zaryl Barryn reacted. Hmm, you could be onto something there, assuming Bellangere and the feldori haven’t already been dealt with, though that would require someone in a position of authority to hear us, and I have no such contacts. I guess our first stop then when we get back, will need to be the legal offices to see what the charges are...”


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

_During the journey back..._
[SBLOCK=Priya]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Durring the journy back:
> Priya approaches Fedowin in private
> 
> "Feddy, I was thinking... I've got a lot of room in my cabin and I'm not using as much as I thought...and... well...I'd feel safer if... um...you said I was beautiful... did you mean it?"



“Of course, Priya my lovely, I’d never lie to a woman about something like that...you’re an alluring and dazzling sidhe woman, have no doubt,” Fedowin remarks glibly, with a cheeky grin.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 19, 2006)

Journy Back...
[sblock=Fedowin]Priya smiles, and blushes, "Thank you... do you think maybe... I mean... I have plenty of room... I mean..." She takes a deep breath and then spits out rather quickly, "Do you think you'd like to share my room with me?"[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

_During the journey back..._
[sblock=Priya]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Priya smiles, and blushes, "Thank you... do you think maybe... I mean... I have plenty of room... I mean..." She takes a deep breath and then spits out rather quickly, "Do you think you'd like to share my room with me?"



“Well, I am a little lonely all by myself, and spurning a lady’s offer would be quite rude...so, yes, I’d be pleased to share your room, my dear,” Fedowin declares, his grin broadening.[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2006)

Journy Back...
[sblock=Fedowin]Priya bubbles with join and gives Fedowin a big hug and smooch, then she steps back and bounces excitedly again.  "Great!  I just... well, after what happened at the in back there and all...And I've always been the ugly unsociable one in the family... And now I'll have someone to experiment on!  I better got get ready."

She bounces off to prepare her room.

Of course, it looks like she was kidding about the experimenting for the journy back... as far as Fedowin knows, though he occasionaly finds her mesuring parts of him.

But Priya is otherwise quite amicable and enjoys the comforting presence of Fedowin in her room, as well as other fringe benifits. [/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

_During the journey back..._
[sblock=Priya]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Priya bubbles with join and gives Fedowin a big hug and smooch, then she steps back and bounces excitedly again.  "Great!  I just... well, after what happened at the in back there and all...And I've always been the ugly unsociable one in the family... And now I'll have someone to experiment on!  I better got get ready."
> 
> She bounces off to prepare her room.
> 
> ...



*Fedowin cheerfully returns Priya’s hug and kiss, and grins as she bounces excitedly.*

“Well, I can’t imagine that, Priya my dear, but I’m more than happy to disabuse you of _that_ notion.”

*Once he watches Priya bounce off, he collects the little he has and heads to his new quarters, whistling merrily.*

*Amused by the measuring, he accepts the quirky behaviour with good grace...though he wonders at times what she does when he’s asleep.*

*Being his usual witty and charming self, Fedowin relaxes and enjoys Priya’s company, happily indulging in any _fringe benefits_, as they journey back to Eldiz.*

OOC: Sorry about the delay, thought I'd posted this already.  [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 21, 2006)

"Yes, we need out charge, and perhaps some simple supplies like food and water." Priya says.


----------



## Keia (Sep 21, 2006)

During the journey back, Zykovian stayed watchful over Molpe's condition.  This included lightly bathing her in water that he could come up with or had squirreled away.  Zykovian obviously took his turns at the helm and was grateful for any assistance in working on Molpe's condition.  His first destination when they returned to Eldiz was to get Molpe into a fresh spring . . . and hope that she could recover.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

*Zykovian finds that fresh springs are not common in Eldiz.  However, the Mystic Springs bathhouse is famous for actually using natural spring water that is piped up rather expensively.*

*Meanwhile, Fedowin determines through his contacts that the Rosethornes have escaped prison and are now on the loose.*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Returning after he meets with his contacts, Fedowin speaks with Melody.*

“Well, it looks like we won’t have to get Bellangere and the feldori out of jail at least, as they’ve escaped...though they’re likely in even more trouble now. They may be hard to find, but I’ll ask around and see if I can locate them...assuming you’re comfortable with taking fugitives on board or you can manage to sort out some kind of deal...”


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2006)

*Melody*

_“We only have a day. I will make sure we get our mission assignment in the meantime.”_


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2006)

"When do we get paid anyway?  I have some experiments I want to do, and they require materials and such."


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2006)

*Zykovian T'Erilan Male Altanian*

"I'm currently staying at the Laughing Sail, Melody," Zykovian explained, "So you can leave messages and such for me there."\

After his investigations, Zykovian decided, "Off to Mystic Springs I go . . . I believe that this was where Molpe wanted to take me earlier."  Looking to Lyveria, Zykovian asked, "Want to come along?"

OOC: Was there some mention of xps?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: Yep--XP for the Varylys trip:

[SBLOCK=Zykovian]625[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Mhrazhar]675[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Fedowin]650[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Priya]625[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK]Melody]625[/SBLOCK] )


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

"I am not sure if I would be terribly good at swimming or if being immersed in water is a good idea.  However, I will follow and attempt to determine this if you would like to have me."


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2006)

"Of course,"  Zykovian replied.  

OOC: Just noticed that Zyk is precrash with no xp updates or anything . . . time to review everything again <sigh>


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

OOC: Here's the latest figure I have for Zykovian 3,750 xp...seems like it would be about right as Fedowin was on 3,640 xp before the Varylys xp.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 22, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

"If you do not mind Zoykovian, I will come with you to take care of Molpe. I might find a natural spring bath quite refreshing." Mhrazhar says. Frustration apparent on his face.


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2006)

Mhrazhar said:
			
		

> "If you do not mind Zoykovian, I will come with you to take care of Molpe. I might find a natural spring bath quite refreshing." Mhrazhar says. Frustration apparent on his face.




"You understand that I am responsible for her,"  Zykovian offered.  "Or at least I feel responsible - which is the same thing.  I'm trying to save her and her baby if I can, or put her in the best hands to help with that . . . and she spoke very highly of this spa.  If I remember right, there's an sister or two of hers that are there."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“I’m off to...we’ll I can’t say where exactly...” Fedowin says with a chuckle, before heading for the more shady parts of Eldiz, as he tries to gather information on the whereabouts of Bellangere and H'rrasa.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 22, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

"Prior to our encounter on Varylys I was not aware that she was with child. If anything, Abdiel and I are responsible, more so than you. She has become entwined in our mission to save our planet. It is our interest and her decision to come along that has put her into harms way. It was her decision to come along and to assist us, acknowledging that risks are inherent in this sort of work, that put her in danger - with child." Mhrazhar puts a very large arm around Zykovian's shoulders. "Does that make sense? Our beloved Arris teaches us to take care of our children.

I will come with you to help you bring Molpe to health. It is the least that I could do for her putting herself into harms way for my Mother."


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2006)

"As you say, my friend,"  Zykovian replied with a wry smile.  He wasn't about to release or transfer his own guilt of the loss of Molpe . . . but he would welcome the company.  "Then, perhaps we can investigate my bounty, the Mojiin killer.  Say, perhaps do you have any fund left over that I left to you?  I was thinking . . . nah, doesn't really matter at the moment."

OOC: did Zykovian helm the ship on the way back . . . I wasn't certain if he has spells today.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 22, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

"I have 2940 Eldiz credits left. 500 to get us to Varylys and I gave 500 to Abdiel to get her to Arris. About 60 credits for hotels and food." Mhrazhar hefts the sack and tosses it to Zykovian and smiles knowingly.

"Yes, we have a date with a certain Praetorian to fulfill a rain-check with."


[OOC: I am assuming that I remember that correctly - I was given 4000gp, right?]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 22, 2006)

(OOC: Zykovian has his spells now   FX, make that credits and subtract more for the rooms on Varylys and you've basically got it )

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]An initial foray into information gathering turns up nothing.  With good reason--if it was that easy to find them, they would already be recaptured.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2006)

*Melody*

Melody tells everyone (well, not exactly everyone, just everyone who is supposed to be on the ship when they leave; unconscious or otherwise unable to understand folks don't count), that in case they do not meet otherwise, they should come to the docks, where their ship is staying, tomorrow during the morning hours.

Then she heads to the Convocation complex and looks for the official, she had talked with a week ago, to report back and ready for mission assignment.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> An initial foray into information gathering turns up nothing.  With good reason--if it was that easy to find them, they would already be recaptured.



OOC: That wasn’t a set of actions, you know...it was just a general idea of where he was heading and his intent. Guess I’ll just have to wing it though, seeing as I have no idea where Fedowin is... 

*Once he reaches one of the shadier parts of Eldiz, Fedowin begins to check the worst taverns and accomodations, as well as the areas around them, for any sign of the pair...knowing the people running such establishments usually don’t take too close a look at their patrons.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]Fedowin spends the evening searching for them in such establishments and meets with no success.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Fedowin spends the evening searching for them in such establishments and meets with no success.



*After several hours of fruitless searching, Fedowin decides to head to the Laughing Sail to speak with Amity.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]*Fedowin enters the Laughing Sail, where he sees a bosomy Rowaini woman working the bar who is almost certainly Amity.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Fedowin enters the Laughing Sail, where he sees a bosomy Rowaini woman working the bar who is almost certainly Amity.*



Approaching the busty Rowaini woman at the bar, Fedowin grins and says in Rowaini, “Ah, what a lovely reminder of home, Amity my sweet...lucky indeed for me that we arrived in port today. Though if I’d known you’d be wearing this form, I’d have come straight here...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]"Ah, Fedowin.  So, how went your adventures on Varylys?" Amity asks, also in Rowaini.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

Priya will help with securing suplies, will check on when her pay is, and perhaps pick up a few supplies for her experiments.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody]*Melody heads to the Hall of Galas, but that facility is no longer being used to house the Convocation.  Fortunately, the helpful staff direct her to the location of the office for the Known Spheres Spelljamming Consortium, the group that launched at the Convocation.  When Melody returns to report back, the attendant at the desk checks for her in papers and then fills out a form saying that they have returned and has Melody sign it, and then smiles telling her that her group is all set for a mission assignment the next day.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> Priya will help with securing suplies, will check on when her pay is, and perhaps pick up a few supplies for her experiments.



 Priya recalls that there won't really be pay for a while due to the extreme expense of the equipment that they are still paying off.


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Priya recalls that there won't really be pay for a while due to the extreme expense of the equipment that they are still paying off.



She'll still take care of supplies and such (surely they'll have some budget for those if they send us out on a mission).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> She'll still take care of supplies and such (surely they'll have some budget for those if they send us out on a mission).



 True, but that isn't considered pay--they expect a receipt for reasonable supplies.


----------



## Bront (Sep 24, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> True, but that isn't considered pay--they expect a receipt for reasonable supplies.



Priya can provide a receipt


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Ah, Fedowin.  So, how went your adventures on Varylys?" Amity asks, also in Rowaini.



“Well, the trip there and back was agreeable, but events on Varylys itself could have gone far better, sweetling. So, while I was gone, did the escape of the Rosethornes reach your lovely ears?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]"Oh, I'm sorry to hear that.  You'll have to tell me the whole story some time.  The Rosethornes?  No.  I'm afraid that I haven't kept up as much with current events as I should.  I haven't really left the inn in years."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, I'm sorry to hear that.  You'll have to tell me the whole story some time.  The Rosethornes?  No.  I'm afraid that I haven't kept up as much with current events as I should.  I haven't really left the inn in years."



“Ah, well, no matter, I guess I’ll just have to enjoy my time here with you then, sweetling...if only I could spend every day gazing at your beauty and sharing witty banter, but alas I must leave again tomorrow. So what have you been up to, my lovely jewel of the night?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]"Well, I've been tending the inn.  I've had the pleasure of meeting new friends and reminiscing with the old.  Also, I got in a book with some unusual new recipes that I've been teaching myself, so that's been a lot of fun!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, I've been tending the inn.  I've had the pleasure of meeting new friends and reminiscing with the old.  Also, I got in a book with some unusual new recipes that I've been teaching myself, so that's been a lot of fun!"



“Sounds like you’ve managed to have fun without me then,” Fedowin chuckles. “New recipies? That sounds interesting...though I recall you said you’d be trying to get your hands on some of the _zaav_ spices that had just come in before I left. So how did your spicy dish go down, sweetling?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]"Sharp memory.  I do indeed have the zaav spices.  So, would you care to find out how the disk goes down?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Sharp memory.  I do indeed have the zaav spices.  So, would you care to find out how the disk goes down?"



“There’s little I forget when there’s a beautiful woman involved,” Fedowin remarks glibly with a cheeky grin. “I can’t refuse your fine cuisine, sweetling, so of course I’d love to try it...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]"Then try it you shall!  And while I make it for you, why don't you return the favour by regaling me with tales of your adventure on Varylys?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Then try it you shall!  And while I make it for you, why don't you return the favour by regaling me with tales of your adventure on Varylys?"



“Of course, sweetling...though I fear the tale will be rather short. Hmm, let’s see...after rejoining those that went ahead of us, we headed to the Darkmoon Tavern, where they’d tracked the object we were seeking. We went in and waited for a while, before I went upstairs to find the last of our group. Thinking I’d found her, I followed her into a room, only to find all wasn’t as it appeared when she changed into a very beautiful woman with slight Larakese features and long lavender hair. Drawing my blade, I bemoaned the fact that beautiful women always seem to want me out of the way, before executing a near perfect thrust, but again I was deceived, only striking a paper figure, before the she blew some kind of powder into my face, which sent me to sleep. Though I do recall her cushioning my fall...very kind of her...though obviously they didn’t want us dead, as I’m standing here talking with you now, my lovely. So we came away empty handed, though I can’t complain too much as I made it out alive at least, and none the worse for wear,” Fedowin remarks with a grin.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]*Amity nods, engaged in the story, though she does comment:*

"So _all_ beautiful women want you dead?  Better check for poison then, lest I seem simply plain," with a small grin and an arched eyebrow.

*She continues until the dish is finished.*

"And here we are.  Karib over minced dhalin, with just a hint of lemon and of course zhaav to give it the delicious flavour unique to that rare spice.  Give it a try!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> *Amity nods, engaged in the story, though she does comment:*
> 
> "So _all_ beautiful women want you dead?  Better check for poison then, lest I seem simply plain," with a small grin and an arched eyebrow.
> 
> ...



“It does seem that way at times, Amity my sweet, but I don’t think I need worry about poison here...even though you are a stunningly gorgeous woman,” Fedowin says with a brazen grin.

“Well, it smells delightful, sweetling...now for the tasting,” he says, taking a healthy forkful of the dish.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]"I hope you like it," Amity smiles, waiting for a verdict.

*The dish tastes delicious, as usual for Amity's work.  Just a tiny bit sour but mostly with a strong taste of unfamiliarly exotic spice that must be the zhaav.  The tastes blend together in a fantastic medley.*[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I hope you like it," Amity smiles, waiting for a verdict.
> 
> *The dish tastes delicious, as usual for Amity's work.  Just a tiny bit sour but mostly with a strong taste of unfamiliarly exotic spice that must be the zhaav.  The tastes blend together in a fantastic medley.*



“Mmmm, a triumph as always, sweetling,” Fedowin offers with a broad smile.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]"I am glad," Amity smiles, "There are very few feelings in the Spheres better than the one you feel when you can share something special with a friend."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "I am glad," Amity smiles, "There are very few feelings in the Spheres better than the one you feel when you can share something special with a friend."



“Indeed, sharing something special with a friend, is always a most _pleasurable_ experience,” Fedowin remarks glibly with a wink.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]"It's true.  It brings me great pleasure to create a delicious meal for a friend to enjoy.  That's why I mostly cook for my friends rather than trying to become a professional chef or something like that."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "It's true.  It brings me great pleasure to create a delicious meal for a friend to enjoy.  That's why I mostly cook for my friends rather than trying to become a professional chef or something like that."



“Well, I’m happy to be one of your friends, and not only so I can enjoy your marvelous culinary skills. Though I feel somewhat bad that I can’t return the favour in such a _intimate_ way,” Fedowin grins, his eyes sparkling mischievously.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]"Well, maybe one day you'll find a skill that is as dear to your heart as my cooking is to me.  If so, I would be truly honoured if you would make something especially for me," Amity replies with a smile.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 24, 2006)

*Melody*

Once she has found out, where they would have to appear tomorrow to get their mission assignment, likely where she just is, Melody will bid her farewells and go back to the ship once more to see if everything is in order and if anything is to be prepared still, and to inform the others who are still around, and afterwards, late afternoon or evening, head to the Laughing Sail Inn to get some rest.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Well, maybe one day you'll find a skill that is as dear to your heart as my cooking is to me.  If so, I would be truly honoured if you would make something especially for me," Amity replies with a smile.



“Well, I shall endeavour to find such a skill for you, sweetling, though I’m sure I have other talents you’d find _stimulating_,” Fedowin chuckles, eating more of the tasty dish.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 24, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]"Oh, I don't know--are you saying you have a secret skill in crocheting that you haven't told me about?" Amity asks coyly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Oh, I don't know--are you saying you have a secret skill in crocheting that you haven't told me about?" Amity asks coyly.



“No, nothing like that...something much more active and fun for both parties or at least I’ve always found it so,” Fedowin says with a suggestive grin, as his eyes brazenly explore her current form.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]"Oh, see there's no lasting satisfaction in that, though.  And casual though it may be, it can really destroy a wonderful friendship," Amity points out.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Oh, well, it was worth a try! I hope I haven’t offended you, sweetling, by suggesting such a liaison, but you never know until you ask...well unless you’re asked first,” Fedowin chuckles. “I guess I will have to find a more suitable skill to please you with though...hmm, perhaps drawing, painting, or something like that, as I dabbled in many areas in my adolescence, though I never stuck with them...”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]"Well, you should practise your endurance and attention and stick with something until you become good enough at it to be proud of your own work, and that pride and confidence will work wonders in creating something truly special."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Oh, I’m quite proud of the one talent I stuck with, my swordsmanship, but I doubt you’d like anything I made with that,” Fedowin says with a wink...he then becomes quite serious, even shelving his pet name for her, as he asks, “I didn’t offend you did I, Amity?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]"See, that's what I'm talking about," Amity laughs softly, a soft velvety laugh, "Of course you didn't offend me.  We're friends, and good friends can talk about anything with each other.  It's only when you make things complicated that people start offending each other and hurting their feelings," she winks.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“That’s good, sweetling, as I’d hate to be deprived of your company or your cooking,” Fedowin chuckles, as he returns to his usual self. “Hmm, perhaps I should take up cooking, so we can have some palatable food when we’re too far away to come to you for a bite.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]"Maybe you should," Amity agrees, "I'm sure if you put your mind to it, it won't be long before you're even a better cook than I!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I find that hard to believe, sweetling, as your cooking is wonderful, but it is an idea that’s starting to grow on me, and I do have an affinity with blades that might come in handy,” Fedowin remarks with a wink.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]"Well, there's a lot more to cooking than just the knives," Amity laughs.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“I’m sure there is, as I did notice it wasn’t all about cutting when you were cooking, sweetling, but it can’t hurt to be skilled with them nonetheless,” Fedowin chuckles. “So how does one learn to cook?”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]"Well, as with most things, Fedowin my friend, there are many who would seek to teach you or have you read a book, but in my opinion, you just can't learn with doing it.  So I'll write you some basic recipe instructions, and you can experiment with them and see how they turn out.  I'll even add some variations to try to see what you find to be your favourite, but don't be limited by them--try your own unique variations too!  Cooking is at least as much an art as a science, and I am constantly discovering delicious new taste combinations."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]*Fedowin almost finishes the rest of Amity’s dish as she speaks about cooking.*

“Thanks sweetling, sounds like fun...though I don’t know how happy my shipmates will be, trying out _my_ variations.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]"Well, I'm sure they'll just love whatever you make.  After all, it is hardly safe to insult the person preparing your food," she grins with a wink.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“That certainly doesn’t sound like a wise choice, does it,” Fedowin chuckles, finishing off the last of the _zhaav_ dish. “Mmm, delicious down to the last bite.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 25, 2006)

Zykovian stopped a moment before heading out and asked Priya, "Would you care to come to the Spa as well, Priya?  Molpe thinks very highly of it, thought I wouldn't want to interrupt any plans you may have."

*He hadn't actually gotten the opportuniy to speak with Priya yet, consumed as he was with caring for Molpe and Lyveria.  If they were going to be traveling together, it might be a good idea to learn more about her and possbily become friends.*

OOC: Meant to post that on Friday but I see it didn't show up . . . probably because I forgot!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 25, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]"Well, I am glad.  Cooking new and exciting dishes is not easy, but when it is appreciated, it is so very rewarding."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 25, 2006)

[Mojiin] "



Spoiler



I also have a contact that I was going to talk to about finding my Praetorian before we met in the alley. We can hunt them down as well.


"

"Yes, company would be good."


----------



## unleashed (Sep 26, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“You make it look easy though...effortless...though I guess a lot of experience and thought goes into every dish, to get the flavours to meld so perfectly. I just hope I have even a modicum of your talent, sweetling, for creating such wonderful and tasty treats,” Fedowin says with a grin.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]"It is not talent but passion and dedication that are important," Amity corrects.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 26, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“Well, I think I have more than enough of the first, sweetling,” Fedowin chuckles, “and enough of the last, if something captures my attention...so I should be all set then...as the hope of bringing a smile to your lovely face gives me all the incentive I need.”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> Zykovian stopped a moment before heading out and asked Priya, "Would you care to come to the Spa as well, Priya?  Molpe thinks very highly of it, thought I wouldn't want to interrupt any plans you may have."
> 
> *He hadn't actually gotten the opportuniy to speak with Priya yet, consumed as he was with caring for Molpe and Lyveria.  If they were going to be traveling together, it might be a good idea to learn more about her and possbily become friends.*
> 
> OOC: Meant to post that on Friday but I see it didn't show up . . . probably because I forgot!



"Spa?  Sure, that sounds fun.  Let me grab a few things."

In almost no time, Priya is back, "Ready.  You think she'll be ok there?  She's a Naiad right? The spa's natural spring water?  That's usually going to help a nymph.  How'd they get all that water here?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 26, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Fedowin]"That's very kind of you," Amity smiles sublimely, "See now?  You've gone and done it already!"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 26, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

[SBLOCK=Rystil]“And what a radiant smile it is too, sweetling, truly a smile to inspire the soul and make it strive for greatness,” Fedowin grins.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Keia (Sep 26, 2006)

Priya said:
			
		

> "Spa?  Sure, that sounds fun.  Let me grab a few things."In almost no time, Priya is back, "Ready.  You think she'll be ok there?  She's a Naiad right? The spa's natural spring water?  That's usually going to help a nymph.  How'd they get all that water here?"




"I really don't know, Priya,"  Zykovian explained.  "I was to go with Molpe to the spa on our last night here on Eldize before the trip . . . but I was detained hunting for someone.  I am hoping that it will be helpful . . . perhaps for all of us."


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> "I really don't know, Priya,"  Zykovian explained.  "I was to go with Molpe to the spa on our last night here on Eldize before the trip . . . but I was detained hunting for someone.  I am hoping that it will be helpful . . . perhaps for all of us."



"I'm sure it will.  Nymphs are amazingly resiliant when they can be part of symbiosis."


----------



## Keia (Sep 26, 2006)

Priya said:
			
		

> "I'm sure it will.  Nymphs are amazingly resiliant when they can be part of symbiosis."



"I certainly hope so,"  Zykovian offered.  "It's difficult to get food and drink into someone who's like this I've discovered."   

*Zykovian glanced over at Lyveria to make certain that she was still with them, then spared a glance to Priya.  He adjusted his hold on Molpe . . . as light as she was, she was still getting heavy for carrying her in his arms for so long, though it wasn't far to the spa.*

"I do apologize for not having much time to get to know you better during our journey Priya," Zykovian offered with a smile. "Care to tell me something of yourself as we head to the spa?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2006)

"It's allright, things have been a bit of a whirlwind haven't they?" Priya says.

"I'm just little old me.  An enchantress from Amaranthia, hoping to learn something new durring my travels.  My sister is the interesting one."


----------



## Keia (Sep 26, 2006)

Priya said:
			
		

> "It's allright, things have been a bit of a whirlwind haven't they?" Priya says.  "I'm just little old me.  An enchantress from Amaranthia, hoping to learn something new durring my travels.  My sister is the interesting one."



"Indeed, they have at that," Zykovian replied.  "It's seems you are rather interesting yourself, Priya.  But, why would you mention that about your sister?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2006)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Indeed, they have at that," Zykovian replied.  "It's seems you are rather interesting yourself, Priya.  But, why would you mention that about your sister?"



"Well, she's the pretty one, and she's always been the socialite," Priya says.  "Pride of Titania's court people would say.  I never found the courts interesting, and was always more into my magic, and playing with Galeru.  I guess it wasn't what was expected of me though.  So realy, no one ever realy was interested in me, or liked to talk to me much, unless it was to ask about my twin sister."


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 27, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> [SBLOCK=Rystil]“And what a radiant smile it is too, sweetling, truly a smile to inspire the soul and make it strive for greatness,” Fedowin grins.[/SBLOCK]



"If your cooking is ever anywhere near as refined as your flattery, you'll have already outdone me," Amity laughs and smiles at Fedowin.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 27, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "If your cooking is ever anywhere near as refined as your flattery, you'll have already outdone me," Amity laughs and smiles at Fedowin.



“Well, let’s hope I can approach such heights...then perhaps you’ll allow me into your kitchen, to make something special for you,” Fedowin grins. “Hmm, I hate to eat and run, sweetling, especially since I’m enjoying our chat so much, but I should head back out for a while and see if I can locate a few people...I’ll definitely be back later though, if for naught else than to see your lovely self once more before I must leave,” he says bringing her hand gracefully to his lips.

*Once he leaves he Laughing Sail, Fedowin will head back to the docks for a while, making himself rather conspicuous as he wanders the area, under the assumption that the pair he seeks might be seeking a way out of Eldiz. He will occasionally wander out of public view, so that if they are there they can approach him unseen by any guards or the like.*


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 7, 2006)

Mhrazhar listens to the conversation between Zykovian and Priya with curiosity to the humanoid ways. "We should get going. We have much to do while we are here." as he motions for the door. Looking at the unconscious form of   Molpe he says "Would you like me to carry her?".


----------



## Thanee (Oct 12, 2006)

*Melody*

On the next morning, Melody wakes up in her room in the Laughing Sail Inn. There are a few things still on her mind, but most importantly there is the pleasant anticipation for what lies ahead, so she pushes the other things back to where they belong.

After packing all her stuff, since she won't need the room anymore for a good while, Melody heads downstairs for a breakfast and a lil chat with Amity. She also knocks on the doors of the others, that are staying there, on her way down.

Once finished there, Melody collects the other crewmembers and heads to their first mission assignment.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2006)

*pokes Keia/RA*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> *pokes Keia/RA*



 (OOC: Keia appears to be gone--how about you and FreeXenon work on that bit, Bront?  We could even try to fork the thread and continue onward with everyone at the excellent place that Thanee brought it back in, but I'm afraid there's not a certainty everyone will come out of Zykovian and Mhrazhar's little hunt intact)


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2006)

OOC: Sure, just sum up what happened with Molpe.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

(OOC: Okay then--they take Molpe to the bathhouse, where she is able to achieve symbiosis in a pool in the backroom.  This allows her to reawaken.  Deciding that Amaranthia is the best place for her, she grabs a ship back to her home)


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2006)

Priya helps prepare the ship, eagerly awaiting Melody to come back with the mission.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2006)

OOC: I'm guessing Fedowin still hasn't headed out to look for the two missing Rosethornes yet?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm guessing Fedowin still hasn't headed out to look for the two missing Rosethornes yet?



 (OOC: That would happen before setting off, but after Zyk and Mhrazhar started their hunt, probably.  Let's do it now anyway)

*Fedowin wanders about conspicuously, but apart from a botched pickpocketing attempt, this does not seem to earn him the sort of attention he is looking for, at least at first.*


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Fedowin stays to his self appointed task, figuring he can sleep when they depart in the morning, if he’s had no luck with this strategy before then.*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

*After many hours, he does attract _some_ attention, though still not the people for whom he was looking.*

"Looking for someone?" a quiet voice whispers from the shadows nearby.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“I could be...who’s asking?” Fedowin whispers back, not turning to look where the voice came from.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

"Someone who's noticed you parading yourself about like an overeager whore.  How much is it worth to you?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

Fedowin grins at the description of his antics, “I’m sure I could manage at least a few hundred credits, if you have what I need...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

"Well, that depends on what you need then.  Hopefully not soft, warm company as your antics suggest, or you've come to the wrong place."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Well, soft warm company would be nice, but let’s just say I’m looking for a few lost companions. I’d go where they were staying, but I’m not welcome there...though I’ve heard they left their secure lodgings while I was away, without being noticed by the guards...”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

"Hmm...That little 'break-up' they had with their guard friends was kept on the quiet side to prevent the mistake from being realised...or so they say, anyway.  I doubt there are many who have the information you seek.  You could search for days and come up empty-handed."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Indeed, I tried my had at a more direct search earlier, and came to the same conclusion...which is why I’m here, hoping they’re looking for a friendly face to help them leave the city,” Fedowin replies, turning around and looking briefly into the shadows as he takes a few paces in the opposite direction.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 13, 2006)

*He only sees a shadowy indistinct figure.*

"Heh, well that isn't going to work for you, let me tell you that.  Why don't you hand over the credits and then we'll talk?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“It seems I’m at an impasse, so I’ll have to trust you as I lack the time required to search a city this large on my own,” Fedowin says, reaching into his pouch and pulling out 200 credits, which he holds out toward the figure.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2006)

*The 200 credits disappear into a pouch.*

"Follow me back a bit into the alley.  I'll give you what you want with fewer prying eyes, and then you pay another 200 and we head out in opposite directions."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Well that’s not going to work, as I don’t have many more _credits_ on me...hope you don’t mind Rowaini coin instead,” Fedowin remarks, as he follows the shadowy figure cautiously.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2006)

"Rowaini coin is fine.  You can pay only 100, despite the official exchange rate."

*The figure leads him into a dark corner and turns in both directions, then back to Fedowin.*

"Very well, your little Rosethornes fled the coop, not that I can blame them.  They stowed away aboard a ship and are on their way somewhere as we speak, Varylys, I believe."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Very generous of you, friend, and the location makes sense...how long ago did they leave?” Fedowin asks, as he hunts for the requisite Rowaini coins.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 14, 2006)

"Half a week," the figure replies, waiting for the coin before vanishing into the shadows in the opposite direction from the one in which Fedowin entered.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 15, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Damn, well that’s an inconvenience to be sure, but you’ve earned your coin friend, so here you go...”

*Fedowin hands over the coin and leaves as he was instructed... _no point burning bridges over unfavorable news_... before heading back the way he came, and after walking the docks for a short while longer onto the Laughing Sail, if it’s not time to depart...*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

(OOC Bump--Hmm...FX, want to play out Mhrazhar's thing?  I'm tempted to put it in another thread for the rest's sake, but I can't be sure of the end result  )


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 20, 2006)

Rystil - Sure. A new thread sounds good. *GULP* Heh, heh!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

(OOC: Okay--do you think we can determine a likely answer to the question of whether Mhrazhar will be going with the others after this on their mission?  If you know the answer one way or the other, we can continue both threads without stalling, which would be cool)


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 20, 2006)

[OOC:Assuming I am still alive...most likely yes.   ]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

(OOC: Well-we'll hope you survived and otherwise we'll claim the Mhrazhar in this thread is...uhhh...a Dolathi pretending to be Mhrazhar?)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

(OOC: And link)

(OOC2: Everyone else--time for the mission.  Everyone finished what they want to do before Melody gets it?  Anyone can say yes and we'll proceed)


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 20, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

Mhrazhar approaches everyone as they are preparing the ship and looks to Priya specifically. "Zykovian and I are beginning the hunt for the Praetorian woman. Is there anyone who would like to join us?"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 20, 2006)

(OOC: Note--the previous post is from the evening before Melody gets the mission)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC: I'll say YES, but then I used up most of the time anyway.  

So for FX's benefit Fedowin won't be joining anyone on a hunt as he's busy elsewhere.


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC: Yes and we'll proceed


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

(OOC: You should say Yes in character to Mhrazhar and then join him in the other thread, then )


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC I ment yes to the mission, i did what you said to do


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

(OOC: Oh--then say No to Mhrazhar.  I was surprised Priya wanted to go on a mission of violent vengeance  )


----------



## Bront (Oct 21, 2006)

"No thank you Mhrazhar, I think I'll continue my research here."   Priya says.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 21, 2006)

OOC: Said yes to proceed, as did Bront, and yet we haven't moved forward... even though only one yes was requested.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 21, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody]*Melody returns for her mission and she is escorted to her briefing.  In the briefing room, she finds a Dolathi who is choosing to uncharacteristically appear in the featureless 'natural' form that few Dolathi use.*

"Greetings Captain Melody, are you prepared to receive your first mission then?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## FreeXenon (Oct 21, 2006)

*Mhrazhar, Mojiin Inquisitor*

Mhrazhar nods as his tail sinks slighty towards between his legs. "Very well. Hopefully, we will be back soon." and then turns to leave.


----------



## Bront (Oct 22, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> OOC: Said yes to proceed, as did Bront, and yet we haven't moved forward... even though only one yes was requested.



OOC: Yeah, I was confused when I said yes and was told I said it for something different


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2006)

OOC: Thanee, a message for you to reply to (post #469).


----------



## Bront (Nov 18, 2006)

*poke*


----------



## Thanee (Nov 18, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK]Melody smiles and bows slightly, knowing quite well, or rather having a good idea of who she is talking to. _“Yes, indeed, I am. And my crew as well, of course. The ship is prepared and provisions have been loaded onboard. We are ready,”_ she proclaims proudly.[/SBLOCK]


OOC: Whoops, sorry, totally missed that in my current state of uber-business...  Thanks for the lil poke, Bront!


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2006)

OOC: NP, I just happened to think "What happened to this?" and checked


----------



## unleashed (Nov 28, 2006)

OOC: Okay, who's waiting on what from who here?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 28, 2006)

(OOC: You're waiting on me )

[SBLOCK=Melody]"Very good then," the Dolathi replies expressionlessly, "You may be aware, but probably are not, that our organisation has sent forth discreet ambassadors to visit the _primitives_ in certain nearby spheres and observe their progress to see if there are any who are worthy of joining us in the stars.  Success was met, for instance, in such unusual places as Chuliit and Scandaj."

"We have lost contact with a field agent in a world that as far as we can tell seems to be inundated with primitives and devoid of worthwhile allies, at least from initial reports.  We have also heard that there are unusual meteoromagical phenomena in the planet's atmosphere that will tear apart a Spelljamming ship unless it lands just perfectly, over one small area of the planet, which is where our agent went missing."

"We will provide both directions to the sphere and planet, as well as a dossier for our missing agent.  We know very little about where she is currently located, but we know that you and yours are not without your resources, so we are confident that you will yet locate her.  Is this understood?"[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK=Melody]_“Of course.”_ Melody salutes, then sets up a quick smile, waiting for the offered details. _“We will depart as soon as possible and give our best to bring her back.”_[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 29, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody]"Very good," the Dolathi nods and hands over a folder that contains papers and star charts, "You will find all the necessary details inside, Captain Melody.  Perform your duties with all deliberate speed, but do remember to be discreet, if possible.  Not only to keep involvement quiet, but also..._primitives_ can be quite...well...primitive, so it is best not to frighten them with things beyond their understanding."[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2006)

*Melody*

[SBLOCK]_“Thanks for the warning, I will keep that in mind. Requesting permission to leave,”_ Melody says with a wink, then turns around and heads out. _“I will see you when we are back.”_

Once everything has been taken care of with the mission assignment, Melody immediately heads back to the ship and to gather her crew.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 2, 2006)

[SBLOCK=Melody]*The Dolathi nods.*

"Permission granted."

*Melody returns and begins to gather her crew.*

(OOC: Yay, we can post for everyone out of the SBLOCK now--and Chapter 1 begins imminently!)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 10, 2006)

(OOC: Pokes--this one wasn't me this time )


----------



## Thanee (Dec 11, 2006)

*Melody*

_A few hours later..._

It took a while for Melody to gather her crew together, but finally, she had everyone onboard, everyone who was coming with her on their first mission, anyways, and she could proceed with the mission briefing, to tell them what would expect them during the next days or weeks... as far as she could tell.

Standing next to the map table, the Rowaini captain has unfolded a star map and a few charts.

_“This is what we know. Here...”_ ...she points to one of the planets shown on the map... _“...is the planet...”_ ...and pauses for a moment to read the name printed next to it... _“...erm... anyone know how this is pronounced?”_

_“Well, anyways, this is what we know. A field agent of the organization behind the Convocation had been sent to this world, much like they do with many others, to observe the progress of the rather primitive occupants of said world, hoping to gain worthy allies sometimes in the future, like they did on Chuliit and Scandaj. They have lost contact with her. They have also heard that there are unusual meteoromagical phenomena in the planet's atmosphere that will tear apart a Spelljamming ship unless it lands just perfectly, over one small area of the planet, which is where she went missing. Sounds great so far? Thought so. They provided us with directions to the sphere and planet, as well as a dossier about the missing agent...”_ Melody says, while pointing at some of the papers deposited on the edge of the table. _“Unfortunately, they know very little about where she is currently located, but they are confident that we will be able locate her. Let's try not to disappoint them, shall we? Oh yes, and we should be discreet and meet the inhabitants of this world with caution, since they might be repelled and frightened by things that are beyond their understanding. Alright, I think that about covers it. You can take a look at the dossier, if you like, to familiarize yourself with the mission parameters. Any further questions?”_


OOC: Sorry, I thought you would probably write something else where we get put together again or somesuch, since I had no damn clue where everyone went to, and then didn't really check the thread again...


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Apart from asking whether our employers are providing provisions and other necessities for our journey, no, not until I go through the dossier at least... though by then I imagine I’ll be as well informed as you yourself are, my lovely captain,” Fedowin laughs. “I’m also pleased to report,” he says lowering his voice, as if someone might be listening, “that Bellangere and H'rrasa have escaped the sphere and are on their way to Varylys. According to my source, we only missed them leaving by three or four days... so if we’re going in that direction, we may well be able to find them and pick them up... that is if you’re still interested in them as crew or companions of course.”


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 13, 2006)

(OOC: What they've already provided is all they're providing for this mission, so foodstuffs etc will need to be purchased.  If you save receipts, they may be willing to reimburse you for expenses at the debriefing.  The charts indicate a path in the opposite direction as Varylys, although the comet is only a few days off-course)


----------



## Thanee (Dec 14, 2006)

*Melody*

_“I'm afraid, this will keep us from our mission for too long, and time is of the essence as it seems. If not for that, I would gladly look for them, but we are not even sure, that they can or want to join us, or that they actually still are there and havn't left already with another ship. Sorry, but I don't think this is a good idea at this point.”_


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“As you say, my captain... though I would have liked to see the lovely Bellangere again, as we still haven’t properly finished our dance,” Fedowin declares with a wink and a grin. “Well, it seems we have preparations to make and provisions to buy, so let’s get those mundane tasks out of the way, and move onto the fame and fortune part shall we.”


----------



## Bront (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Well, anyways, this is what we know. A field agent of the organization behind the Convocation had been sent to this world, much like they do with many others, to observe the progress of the rather primitive occupants of said world, hoping to gain worthy allies sometimes in the future, like they did on Chuliit and Scandaj. They have lost contact with her. They have also heard that there are unusual meteoromagical phenomena in the planet's atmosphere that will tear apart a Spelljamming ship unless it lands just perfectly, over one small area of the planet, which is where she went missing. Sounds great so far? Thought so. They provided us with directions to the sphere and planet, as well as a dossier about the missing agent...”_ Melody says, while pointing at some of the papers deposited on the edge of the table. _“Unfortunately, they know very little about where she is currently located, but they are confident that we will be able locate her. Let's try not to disappoint them, shall we? Oh yes, and we should be discreet and meet the inhabitants of this world with caution, since they might be repelled and frightened by things that are beyond their understanding. Alright, I think that about covers it. You can take a look at the dossier, if you like, to familiarize yourself with the mission parameters. Any further questions?”_



Priya lights up when meteoromagial phenomena are mentioned, "Oh, that sounds exciting.  Did they mention what kind phenomena?  How long will we have to study it? "


----------



## Thanee (Dec 15, 2006)

*Melody*

_“I know as much as I told you, everything beyond that is pure speculation. Maybe the papers have some more information, I didn't have the time to study them yet.”_


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

*Just as Melody replies to Priya, Fedowin picks up the dossier and begins to read... assuming the papers are in one of the languages he understands.*


----------



## Bront (Dec 16, 2006)

"Oh, I can sort though those, here, gimme," Priya says, playfully tugging at the dossier.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“I don’t think so, Priya my lovely... how about we share,” Fedowin chuckles, holding half the papers out to Priya.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 16, 2006)

(OOC: The papers are in Eldish)

*Priya and Fedowin piece together information about the woman they seek.  Her name is Sarina Bastin, and based on the picture provided, she appears to be a raven-haired blue-eyed woman, perhaps a Rowaini or similar race--it isn't specified.  The information says that she is a merchant who sells minor magical trinkets.  A preferences list indicates that she likes cats and spicy foods.  Other information, such as height, weight, and handedness is carefully detailed as well.  None of it seems outstandingly useful except the name and the picture though, and perhaps the occupation.*


----------



## unleashed (Dec 17, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Well, that certainly gives me enough for a little subtle investigation, once we’re on the surface,” Fedowin grins, before turning towards Priya and adding, “Sadly, I didn’t see anything on the phenomena for you though, my dear.”


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2006)

Priya pouts, disapointed.  "Well, if she sells magical trinkets, those could be interesting."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 23, 2006)

*Melody*

_“Do we have everything then? Everyone onboard? Provisions stored?”_


----------



## unleashed (Dec 23, 2006)

*Fedowin, Male Rowaini Swashbuckler*

“Well, everyone who’s coming is aboard, I think, but we haven’t had a chance to go buy provisions as yet. So if you didn’t buy any and have them brought aboard before gathering us, sweet Melody, I’d have to say no on the provisions. Though if you’d like me to get some, I’d be happy to do so if you can advance me the money, as I think I’ll try my hand at cooking this trip, so I’d like to get the correct ingredients for the recipes I have,” Fedowin grins.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 1, 2007)

*Melody*

_“Well then, let's get this things started. I will come with you to get the provisions we need.”_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 3, 2007)

(OOC: You guys can easily get all the supplies you need for standard Eldiz price (in other words--super expensive for food) )


----------



## Thanee (Jan 9, 2007)

*Melody*

A short time later, Fedowin and Melody are back at the docks. Provisions have been bought and stored, enough to get them to the next stop, anyways. After a last check, finally everything is ready.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 9, 2007)

(OOC: Cool--go here next)


----------

